# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Ponovo o povratu poreza

## BlueSky

Nasa beba je rodjena u 7.mjesecu 2007, preko mene je zdravstveno osigurana. Moj muz ju je trebao prijaviti na svoju pk karticu da mu se smanji porez i na taj nacin malo poveca placa, ali nije jos to ucinio. Zanima me ima li on pravo na povrat poreza zbog toga, i koja mu je papirologija potrebna?
Unaprijed vam zahvaljujem!

----------


## božana

naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).

----------


## BlueSky

Uf, bas super! Hvala ti puno!   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

U prijavi poreza na dohodak neka samo priloži kopiju rodnog lista bebe (mislim da je kopija dostatna) te svoj osobni odbitak neka uveća za odbitak za (1) dijete počevši od mjeseca rođenja djeteta.

Ukoliko želi da mu se osobni odbitak poveća za uzdržavano dijete te da ga takvog iskoristi kod svake isplate plaće, neka jednostavno ode u PU na izmjenu podataka o osobnom odbitku (prije je to bila PK kartica, a sad ne znam da li se još uvijek tako zove).

----------


## mamma san

> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).


da..da, zaboravih dokument o JMBG-u.

----------


## Moover

ako je dijete prijavljeno na majku koja je 6 mj bila na porodiljnom, jel se odbitak piše od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno dijete ili od mjeseca kad je majka ponovno počela raditi?

Koji se faktor upisuje u mjesece tijekom kojih je majka bila na porodiljnom? Mislim, s obzirom da te mjesece nije primala plaću, pa nije ni porez plaćan (dakle nema se što ni odbijati)...

----------


## božana

> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).


kaže moj suprug da su ga još tražili i potvrdu o prebivalištu (njegovu i djetetovu)

----------


## iridana2666

Može li netko staviti neki link gdje se može skinuti formular za povrat poreza. Ja googlam, ali ništa. Prošle godine sam skinula sa Erstebanke.

----------


## NATTIE2

http://www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2007.xls

----------


## NATTIE2

ah krivo je link postavljen...samo copy paste ovaj link u address bar:
http://www.erstebank.hr/RBfiles/Erste_DOH2007.xls

----------


## Audrey

> ako je dijete prijavljeno na majku koja je 6 mj bila na porodiljnom, jel se odbitak piše od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno dijete ili od mjeseca kad je majka ponovno počela raditi?
> 
> Koji se faktor upisuje u mjesece tijekom kojih je majka bila na porodiljnom? Mislim, s obzirom da te mjesece nije primala plaću, pa nije ni porez plaćan (dakle nema se što ni odbijati)...


Kad majka ode na porodiljni, dijete se prijavi na oca, jer baš kao što pišeš - te mjesece nije primala plaću, nije plaćala porez, pa niti ne može koristiti olakšicu. To se može 'retroaktivno', znači kad otac bude ispunjavao poreznu prijavu, od mjeseca kad se rodilo dijete sebi upiše poreznu olakšicu i priloži dokumente, pa će za te mjesece dobiti povrat poreza. Kad majka počne raditi, može koristiti poreznu olakšicu ili ona ili otac, izračunate koja je opcija isplativija, obično bude isplativije da se dijete prijavi na roditelja koj ima veću plaću.
Koliko sam ja shvatila, nekakva 'prijava' porezne olakšice na poreznoj upravi uopće nije potrebna, ona ti samo omogućava da povrat poreza dobivaš odmah, kroz veću mjesečnu plaću, a bez prijave i s ispunjavanjem godišnje prijave s poreznom olakšicom čekaš kraj godine + nekoliko mjeseci za obradu prijave da bi te novce dobio.

----------


## mamma san

> ako je dijete prijavljeno na majku koja je 6 mj bila na porodiljnom, jel se odbitak piše od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno dijete ili od mjeseca kad je majka ponovno počela raditi?
> 
> Koji se faktor upisuje u mjesece tijekom kojih je majka bila na porodiljnom? Mislim, s obzirom da te mjesece nije primala plaću, pa nije ni porez plaćan (dakle nema se što ni odbijati)...


U poreznoj prijavi za 2007, jednostavno ti iskaži dijete kao uvećanje poreznog odbitka. Priloži rodni list i kopiju dokumenta sa JMBG brojem.

Ako majka nije radila i nije joj uplaćivan nikakav porez i/ili prirez, neće biti niti poreza za povrat. U tom slučaju je uvijek bolje da odbitak za dijete koristi otac djeteta. Prvi mogući mjesec korištenja je mjesec rođenja djeteta.

----------


## mamma san

...i zaboravih napisati, ukoliko je majka i primila neku plaću u mjesec - dva - tri...mislim da joj neće trebati uvećani osobni odbitak da bi joj vratili uplaćeni porez i prirez.

----------


## dijana76

moje prvo dijete je prijavljeno na meni.
od 8.mj sam na porodiljnom.
mogu li ja obadvoje djece prijaviti na MM?prvo od 8.mj,a drugo od 9.mj?

----------


## mamma san

da.

TM može iskoristiti olakšicu i za prvo dijete od mjeseca kad je ti nisi koristila.

(Npr. od 3/2007 nemaš oporezive plaće u kojoj nisi koristila uvećani porezni odbitak. Od tog mjeseca TM može iskoristiti uvećani porezni odbitak i za prvo dijete, bez obzira što to nije provedeno u njegovoj PK kartici.)

----------


## dijana76

mogu li se računi za homeopatske lijekove staviti u prijavu?

----------


## mamma san

idu samo računi za lijekove na HZZO listi.

----------


## Tia

> idu samo računi za lijekove na HZZO listi.


Može li malo pojašnjenje. Našla sam na stranicama porezne uprave:



> Dio osobnog odbitka može se koristiti za nabavu lijekova ako su lijekovi:
> - registrirani u Republici Hrvatskoj i propisani na recept te se ne mogu kupiti bez recepta,
> - propisani na recept i kupljeni u Republici Hrvatskoj, a koji nisu registrirani u Republici Hrvatskoj i ne mogu se kupiti bez recepta


Da li to još uvijek stoji ili sad postoji nešto novo što govori da ti lijekovi moraju biti na listi HZZO?
Ako moraju biti na listi HZZO, onda na kojoj budući da HZZO ima dvije liste ljekova?

----------


## Rozi

možda malo specifično pitanje pa pliz help ako netko ima iskustva: ja sam u stalnom radnom odnosu, a suprug nije (honorarac); bebać je prijavljen na mene (rođen u srpnju 2007.)

Je li nam se isplati da u poreznoj prijavi stavimo osobni odbitak za dijete u suprugovu prijavu?

----------


## Dalm@

> Može li malo pojašnjenje.


Ne moraju biti na na HZZO-listi, može se priložiti račun za svaki lijek koji:
- je kupljen u RH (logično)
- se izdaje se na recept liječnika, tj. nije u slobodnoj prodaji.
Npr. za kontracepcijske pilule može, za Aspirin C ne može.

*dijana76*, homeopatski pripravci nisu u RH službeno lijekovi.

----------


## anamar

> ...te svoj osobni odbitak neka uveća za odbitak za (1) dijete počevši od mjeseca rođenja djeteta.


nisam sigurna da sam ovo dobro skužila, gdje se to upisuje :? 
dosada, naime, kad sam tražila povrat upisivala sam dohodke, nikada neke odbitke.
ali imam i drugih pitanja:
1.dijete je prijavljeno na mene u poreznoj kartici u PU, moram li onda prilagati dokumente o rođenju?
2.treba li mi još kakva potvrda osim izvadka plaće iz firme; ne znam neka potvrda od HZZO-a o nakandi za bolovanje ili porodiljnoj naknadi?

----------


## božana

Rozi nemam osobnog iskustva, ali evo nekog logičnog razmišljanja. Ako je bebač rođen u srpnju pretpostavljam da si onda bila na porodiljnom od svibnja otprilike što znači da u prošloj godini imaš ostvaren prihod samo prvih pet mjeseci. Ako je suprug radio cijelu godinu i ima dobra primanja pretpostavljam da bi računica oko povrata poreza bila isplativija ako bi on koristio osobni odbitak za dijete. Probajte izračunati ako ste iole matematički potkovani, samo povećajte njegov osobni odbitak na 1,5 odnosno umjesto 1600 na 2400 kn neoporezivog dohotka.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...te svoj osobni odbitak neka uveća za odbitak za (1) dijete počevši od mjeseca rođenja djeteta.
> 
> 
> nisam sigurna da sam ovo dobro skužila, gdje se to upisuje :? 
> dosada, naime, kad sam tražila povrat upisivala sam dohodke, nikada neke odbitke.   - postoji posebna strana u koju se upisuju stope odbitaka i onda se isti izračunava. Ukoliko to nisi ispunjavala (kako tvrdiš) onda nisi do kraja ispunila PP. Zato ti preporučujem da radije nađeš nekog tko će ti ispravno ispuniti poreznu prijavu.
> ali imam i drugih pitanja:
> ...

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


ms hvala!

bajdvej već 7 godina uredno dobivam povrat iako ne upisujem osobni odbitak, a prijavu šaljem poštom. očito imam neke dobre tete u PU koje to učine za mene. ali sad ću detaljno proučiti prijavu i sipuniti ju kako spada; nadam se!

----------


## Rozi

thx božana. imam kopije lanjskih prijava pa ću izračunati za MM jer su mu primanja cca ista, naravno uvećati za bebaća, pa ću vidjeti

----------


## Moover

znači, koeficijent 1.5 MŽ upisuje od mjeseca rođenja djeteta, a ne od mjeseca kad se vratila s porodiljnog?

----------


## petarpan

e, a zna li netko što je sa studošima ?
tj. radiš, ali si usput i na postdiplomskom? jel ta školarina ide negdje za uvećanje odbitka ili...?

----------


## mamma san

> znači, koeficijent 1.5 MŽ upisuje od mjeseca rođenja djeteta, a ne od mjeseca kad se vratila s porodiljnog?


Moover, pazi ovdje:




> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako je dijete prijavljeno na majku koja je 6 mj bila na porodiljnom, jel se odbitak piše od mjeseca u kojem je rođeno dijete ili od mjeseca kad je majka ponovno počela raditi?
> 
> *Koji se faktor upisuje u mjesece tijekom kojih je majka bila na porodiljnom? Mislim, s obzirom da te mjesece nije primala plaću, pa nije ni porez plaćan(dakle nema se što ni odbijati)...*
> 
> 
> *U poreznoj prijavi za 2007, jednostavno ti iskaži dijete kao uvećanje poreznog odbitka. Priloži rodni list i kopiju dokumenta sa JMBG brojem.*
> ...





> ...i zaboravih napisati, ukoliko je majka i primila neku plaću u mjesec - dva - tri...mislim da joj neće trebati uvećani osobni odbitak da bi joj vratili uplaćeni porez i prirez.



Također, vi imate i pravo zajednički iskoristiti (odnosno podijeliti pravo na) uvećani porezni odbitak za dijete, ali npr. majka od 3-7 mjeseca, a ti od 8-12 mjeseca...

No, da ne kompliciram, da li si SIGURAN da je vama isplativije da se supruga ima uvećani osobni odbitak za dijete u 2007 g? 

I da faktor osobni + jedno dijete je: 1,5.   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> znači, koeficijent 1.5 MŽ upisuje od mjeseca rođenja djeteta, a ne od mjeseca kad se vratila s porodiljnog?


mamma san, ako možeš, molim te, da odgovoriš samo na ovo, bez ulaženja u detalje...

----------


## mamma san

Ali odgovorila sam ti. Odbitak se koristi od mjeseca rođenja djeteta. 




> .... Prvi mogući mjesec korištenja je mjesec rođenja djeteta.

----------


## Moover

> Ali odgovorila sam ti. Odbitak se koristi od mjeseca rođenja djeteta. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


To je bilo napisano neposredno nakon izjave o očevoj prijavi poreza pa nisam znao jel se to odnosi samo na oca ili i na majku...

ok, sad je sve jasno... zanemari pp....

Poz!   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Već sam ti i odpepejala...  :Grin:

----------


## Riana

jel moguće da od prijevljenog računa (stambene potrebe) od nekih 3000 kn ispadne povrat samo 27 kn?

----------


## mamma san

> jel moguće da od prijevljenog računa (stambene potrebe) od nekih 3000 kn ispadne povrat samo 27 kn?


Riana, sve je moguće. Moguće i da ne dobiješ nikakav povrat a imaš kompletan uvećani porezni odbitak. 

Sve ti ovisi o POREZNOJ OBVEZI za uplatu poreza i prireza na dohodak. Ako je ona veća od uplaćenih poreza (a da su u obračunu uzmu svi odbitci na koju je obveznik imao pravo), onda ne samo da ne nema povrata, već postoji i obveza za uplatu.

Ukratko, sve ovisi o konkretnoj poreznoj prijavi. A što u njoj piše, ja ne znam.   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel moguće da od prijevljenog računa (stambene potrebe) od nekih 3000 kn ispadne povrat samo 27 kn?
> 
> 
> Riana, sve je moguće. Moguće i da ne dobiješ nikakav povrat a imaš kompletan uvećani porezni odbitak. 
> 
> Sve ti ovisi o POREZNOJ OBVEZI za uplatu poreza i prireza na dohodak. Ako je ona veća od uplaćenih poreza (a da su u obračunu uzmu svi odbitci na koju je obveznik imao pravo), onda ne samo da ne nema povrata, već postoji i obveza za uplatu.
> ...


...ali isto tako mogu reći da postoji i mogućnost greške. Dakle, uvijek treba ponovo provjeriti svoju osobnu prijavu i usporediti sa (privremenim) rješenjem koji obveznik dobije iz PU.

----------


## Riana

:Razz:  nisam zadovoljna obajšnjenjem


ma ok, tenx  :Smile:

----------


## pale

Samo da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila   :Grin:  
Na porodiljnom sam od 09. 02. 2007. ( prije toga komplikacije ), Iva je od 21. 02. 2007. ( od rođenja ) prijavljena na MM- a. Ima li on kakvo pravo na povrat poreza ili sam nešto krivo skužila  :? 
Ako ima koja dobra duša da mi objasni, prvo mi je dijete   :Grin:

----------


## medusa

još jedno pitanje. Od Croatie mije stigla potvrda o uplaćenim premijama dobrovoljnog zdravstvenog osiguranja *za dijete*. Da li to mogu koristiti u *svojoj* poreznoj prijavi pod uplaćene premije ili ne?

Zbunjuje me zato jer na papiru piše da se potvrda izdaje u svrhu korištenja prava na priznavanje olakšice, a nekako ne vjerujem da misle da će beba od 6 mjeseci ispunjavati svoju poreznu prijavu.   :Grin:  . Ja svoju potvrdu za istu stvar tek trebam dobiti, pa ne znam da li da pribrajam i ovo za dijete ili ne.

----------


## petarpan

> e, a zna li netko što je sa studošima ?
> tj. radiš, ali si usput i na postdiplomskom? jel ta školarina ide negdje za uvećanje odbitka ili...?


khm,khm   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> još jedno pitanje. Od Croatie mije stigla potvrda o uplaćenim premijama dobrovoljnog zdravstvenog osiguranja *za dijete*. Da li to mogu koristiti u *svojoj* poreznoj prijavi pod uplaćene premije ili ne?
> 
> Zbunjuje me zato jer na papiru piše da se potvrda izdaje u svrhu korištenja prava na priznavanje olakšice, a nekako ne vjerujem da misle da će beba od 6 mjeseci ispunjavati svoju poreznu prijavu.   . Ja svoju potvrdu za istu stvar tek trebam dobiti, pa ne znam da li da pribrajam i ovo za dijete ili ne.


Ne. Potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama dopunskog zdr osiguranja za dijete NE možeš koristiti u svojoj poreznoj prijavi baš kao što ne možeš priložiti i račune za zdravstvene usluge koji glase na dijete.

----------


## mamma san

> Samo da vidim jesam li dobro shvatila   
> Na porodiljnom sam od 09. 02. 2007. ( prije toga komplikacije ), Iva je od 21. 02. 2007. ( od rođenja ) prijavljena na MM- a. Ima li on kakvo pravo na povrat poreza ili sam nešto krivo skužila  :? 
> Ako ima koja dobra duša da mi objasni, prvo mi je dijete


Ovisi o njegovoj poreznoj prijavi. Kao i ti, i tvoj suprug treba sastaviti poreznu prijavi, te tek po obračunu će se vidjeti ima li pravo na povrat ili nema.

----------


## mamma san

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, a zna li netko što je sa studošima ?
> tj. *radiš, ali si usput i na postdiplomskom? jel ta školarina ide negdje za uvećanje odbitka ili...*?
> 
> 
> khm,khm


Ne.

----------


## Plusic

Imam pitanje, neznam da li se uklapa u ovu temu ali nadam se da ce mi netko moci pomoci...
za usluge privatnog ginekologa imamo pravo na povrat poreza?
da li cemo imati pravo povrata poreza za trosak privatnog rodilista?

buduci sam ja na komplikacijama, a od 28.02. otvaram porodiljni, za 2008 godinu necu imati primanja, pa necu moci traziti niti povrat poreza. 
Da li moj muz moze traziti povrat poreza za racune ginekoloskih pregleda (naravno ako racun glasi na njegovo ime), te takoder za privvatno rodiliste?

Buduci se radi o stvarno velikim iznosima, bilo bi mi jako zao da propustimo povrat poreza zato jer ja nemam prihoda ( a ionako MM sve placa pa zasto ne bi mogao dobiti i povrat poreza) ?

Hvala puno!

----------


## mamma san

Plusic, evo redom.   :Smile:  





> Imam pitanje, neznam da li se uklapa u ovu temu ali nadam se da ce mi netko moci pomoci...
> za usluge privatnog ginekologa imamo pravo na povrat poreza?  DA
> da li cemo imati pravo povrata poreza za trosak privatnog rodilista?   Mislim da ne za troškove noćenja i prehrane, ali da za pružene medicinske usluge.
> 
> buduci sam ja na komplikacijama, a od 28.02. otvaram porodiljni, za 2008 godinu necu imati primanja, pa necu moci traziti niti povrat poreza. 
> Da li moj muz moze traziti povrat poreza za racune ginekoloskih pregleda (naravno ako racun glasi na njegovo ime), te takoder za privvatno rodiliste?  NE. On može uvećati svoj osobni odbitak samo za one troškove koji glase na njegovo ime. 
> 
> Buduci se radi o stvarno velikim iznosima, bilo bi mi jako zao da propustimo povrat poreza zato jer ja nemam prihoda ( a ionako MM sve placa pa zasto ne bi mogao dobiti i povrat poreza) ? 
> 
> Hvala puno!

----------


## Plusic

> Da li moj muz moze traziti povrat poreza za racune ginekoloskih pregleda (naravno ako racun glasi na njegovo ime), te takoder za privvatno rodiliste? NE. On može uvećati svoj osobni odbitak samo za one troškove koji glase na njegovo ime.


a ako je racun na njegovo ime to nema veze?
da li je to izvedivo na iti jedan nacin, osim da se ja vratim na posao po isteku 6mjeseci (da bi dobila placu i mogla prijaviti povrat poreza)?
mora postojati neka kvaka  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> Da li moj muz moze traziti povrat poreza za racune ginekoloskih pregleda (naravno ako racun glasi na njegovo ime), te takoder za privvatno rodiliste? NE. On može uvećati svoj osobni odbitak samo za one troškove koji glase na njegovo ime.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a ako je racun na njegovo ime to nema veze?
> da li je to izvedivo na iti jedan nacin, osim da se ja vratim na posao po isteku 6mjeseci (da bi dobila placu i mogla prijaviti povrat poreza)?
> mora postojati neka kvaka


Plusić, ginekolog je doktor za ŽENE. Poanta je u tome da je usluga pružena ženi. Troškovi nastali u privatnom rodilištu isto se pretpostavlja da se odnose na ženu.   :Wink:  
Isto kao što se računi za usluge pedijatra ne mogu priznati u poreznoj prijavi roditelja, makar ih je roditelj platio. 

I kvaka postoji. Ako imaš bilo koji drugi prihod po kojem si platila porez i prirez, imaš pravo na povrat.   :Wink:

----------


## Plusic

Hvala :Smile: 
placam treci mirovinski stup, hoce mi se to racunati kao uplaceni porez za 2008 pa da na osnovu toga mogu dobiti povrat poreza i za ginekologa?

sto bi mogla uplatiti jos?

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala
> placam treci mirovinski stup, hoce mi se to racunati kao uplaceni porez za 2008 pa da na osnovu toga mogu dobiti povrat poreza i za ginekologa?
> 
> sto bi mogla uplatiti jos?


Plusić, uplate za treći mirovinski stup uvećavaju osobni
odbitak.   :Wink:  


Što se tiče prihoda koje sam ti spomenula, to su npr: prihodi s temelja ugovora o djelu, autorskih honorara, prihodi od iznajmljivanja, itd itd itd. 
Ako nemaš prihoda s temelja kojih je uplaćen porez i/ili prirez, nemaš niti osnove za povrat istog.

----------


## Plusic

hvala puno na pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## Moover

jel UKUPNI OSOBNI GODIŠNJI ODBITAK maksimalno 12000kn ili je moguće koristiti...
...12000 za kamate na stambeni kredit
...12000 za uplaćene premije životnog osiguranja
...2000 za zdravstvene usluge

U tom slučaju ukupni osobni godišnji odbitak iznosi 26000kn, a ne 12000... 

fala na odg...   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

> jel UKUPNI OSOBNI GODIŠNJI ODBITAK maksimalno 12000kn ili je moguće koristiti...
> ...12000 za kamate na stambeni kredit
> ...12000 za uplaćene premije životnog osiguranja
> ...2000 za zdravstvene usluge
> 
> U tom slučaju ukupni osobni godišnji odbitak iznosi 26000kn, a ne 12000... 
> 
> fala na odg...


ajme di bi nam bio kraj...  :Grin:   Svojevremeno je i bilo više, ali su se naši poreznjaci dosjetili da je to previše, pa nam je sada MOGUĆE UKUPNO POVEĆANJE GODIŠNJEG OSOBNOG ODBITAKA za samo 12.000 kuna. Znači sve što si nabrojao, neovisno koje visine, ali određenog redoslijeda mogućeg korištenja (prvo premije, pa onda računi) moguće je iskoristiti do ukupno 12.000 kuna.   :Wink:

----------


## Moover

a bedara onda...  :/

----------


## MikiMama

> Plusic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala
> placam treci mirovinski stup, hoce mi se to racunati kao uplaceni porez za 2008 pa da na osnovu toga mogu dobiti povrat poreza i za ginekologa?
> 
> sto bi mogla uplatiti jos?
> 
> 
> ...


... ili ako si te sreće da ti firma plaća stvari kao Jednokratna pomoć za rođenje djeteta, Regres za GO, Božičnica i pokloni za dijete, ... to su sve prihodi koje možeš uključiti ako je na to plaćen porez.

----------


## MikiMama

> jel UKUPNI OSOBNI GODIŠNJI ODBITAK maksimalno 12000kn ili je moguće koristiti...
> ...12000 za kamate na stambeni kredit
> ...12000 za uplaćene premije životnog osiguranja
> ...2000 za zdravstvene usluge
> 
> U tom slučaju ukupni osobni godišnji odbitak iznosi 26000kn, a ne 12000... 
> 
> fala na odg...


Ako moraš nešto izbaciti i razmišljaš između premije životnog i kamate na stambeni, moj savjet je iskoristiti olakšicu za stambeni kredit u maksimalnom iznosu, a ne koristiti olakšicu na premije životnog (ili samo u manjem dijelu), jer će ti ovako na isteku životnog isplatiti punu osiguranu svotu, ne umanjenu za dio korištenih olakšica.

----------


## mamma san

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel UKUPNI OSOBNI GODIŠNJI ODBITAK maksimalno 12000kn ili je moguće koristiti...
> ...12000 za kamate na stambeni kredit
> ...12000 za uplaćene premije životnog osiguranja
> ...2000 za zdravstvene usluge
> 
> U tom slučaju ukupni osobni godišnji odbitak iznosi 26000kn, a ne 12000... 
> ...


X

----------


## Plusic

> ... ili ako si te sreće da ti firma plaća stvari kao Jednokratna pomoć za rođenje djeteta, Regres za GO, Božičnica i pokloni za dijete, ... to su sve prihodi koje možeš uključiti ako je na to plaćen porez.


ovo mi je super informacija!
Firma mi placa bozicnicu - to sam sigurna, regres jos neznam da li dobivam dok sam na porodiljnom, poklon za dijete mislim da da....
koliko znam samo 2000KN je neoporezivo na ostale iznose moraju platiti porez - to i mi moglo dobro doci...

jos mi samo ostaje pitanje da li trosak privatnog rodilista (ako racun glasi na muza) moze moj muz prijaviti na povratu poreza?

----------


## mamma san

> ... ili ako si te sreće da ti firma plaća stvari kao Jednokratna pomoć za rođenje djeteta, Regres za GO, Božičnica i pokloni za dijete, ... to su sve prihodi koje možeš uključiti ako je na to plaćen porez.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo mi je super informacija!
> Firma mi placa bozicnicu - to sam sigurna, regres jos neznam da li dobivam dok sam na porodiljnom, poklon za dijete mislim da da....
> koliko znam samo 2000KN je neoporezivo na ostale iznose moraju platiti porez - to i mi moglo dobro doci...
> 
> *jos mi samo ostaje pitanje da li trosak privatnog rodilista (ako racun glasi na muza) moze moj muz prijaviti na povratu poreza?*


Na to boldano pitanje sam već odgovorila na   ovom tvojem topicu.


Ponovo: 




> Plusic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Da li moj muz moze traziti povrat poreza za racune ginekoloskih pregleda (naravno ako racun glasi na njegovo ime), te takoder za privvatno rodiliste? *NE. On može uvećati svoj osobni odbitak samo za one troškove koji glase na njegovo ime.* 
> ...

----------


## Tashunica

ne znam da li je već netko postavio pitanje, imam račun od bolnice, konkretno zarazne za boravak s djetetom. 
znam da se za plaćene privatne preglede dobije povrat, a za ovo???????

----------


## pipo

2007. g. bila sam pola na komplikacijama, pa na porodiljnom, ništa od povrata, ali od firme sam dobila 3000. kn poklon bon i 1000. kn božićnicu, zajedno 4000. kn.
Inače platila sam si životno osiguranje 2800. kn i III mirovinski 5000. kn. Da li mogu prikazati poklon bon i božicnicu na poreznoj prijavi, i što moram tražiti od firme, nekakvu potvrdu da su mi uplatili?  :? kao dokaz.
Jer na izvodu od banke gdje mi sjeda naknada za porodiljni i dječji doplatak piše "uplata redovnog primanja" ne pišu ime firme.
I ja se ponadala kakvom povratu, pa barem pitam.

----------


## Moover

> ... a ne koristiti olakšicu na premije životnog (ili samo u manjem dijelu), jer će ti ovako na isteku životnog isplatiti punu osiguranu svotu, ne umanjenu za dio korištenih olakšica.


Auf... pa to je onda čisto pretakanje iz šupljeg u prazno (iz mog džepa)...  :/ 

Ja dam neku lovu osiguranju, dobijem tu lovu nazad od porezne, i onda mi osiguranje opet na kraju isplati osiguranu svotu umanjenu za taj iznos...??? 

Jes ti sigurna u ovo da ako koristim premije životnog osiguranja kao poreznu olakšicu da onda po isteku osiguranja dobijem umanjeni iznos od osiguravajuće kuće? Kakve veze ima porezna olakšica sa ugovorenim iznosom po isteku osiguranja???  :?

----------


## Fana

> božana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).
> 
> 
> kaže moj suprug da su ga još tražili i potvrdu o prebivalištu (njegovu i djetetovu)


Zna li netko, moraju li dijete i roditelj koji će ga prijaviti kao poreznu olakšicu biti na istoj adresi?

----------


## Mirjana S.

Logikom da dijete rastavljenih roditelja može biti na poreznoj kartici roditelja s kojim ne živi,prebivališta mogu biti različita. Mi imamo takvu situaciju uz blagoslov PU već godinama.
Pitanje: ako osoba nakon nekih petnaestak godina počne ponovno raditi (prvi posao poslije srednje,poslije ništa do prošle godine) može li koristiti olakšicu za cijelu godinu tj. svih 19200 kn, ili pak tek od mjeseca kad je počela raditi i dobila poreznu karticu?

----------


## k.m.

da bih dijete stavila na svoju poreznu (do sada je bilo na tatinoj ) ,dali ga mogu skinuti sama s njegove ili to mora on (ne živimo zajedno).i što je meni potrebno za tu prijavu??

----------


## Mirjana S.

Roditelji djeteta imaju pravo korištenja polovice faktora koje ima dijete,bili oni u braku ili rastavljeni. Npr. imate dvoje djece koja nose uvećenje odbitka za min 1,2 (ako nemaju invaliditet...) pa možete dijeliti faktore tako da svaki od vas dobije uvećanje za 0,6, a ne za 0,25 po djetetu kad bi se dijelio faktor za svako dijete posebno. Moraš na poreznoj podnijeti zahtjev za dijeljenjem faktora,onda oni kontaktiraju oca, njemu se umanjuje faktor za dijete na pola a tebi se isti upisuje. I ne zaboravi na prijavi na prvoj stranici upisati da dijeliš faktor i s kim.

----------


## mamma san

> 2007. g. bila sam pola na komplikacijama, pa na porodiljnom, ništa od povrata, ali od firme sam dobila 3000. kn poklon bon i 1000. kn božićnicu, zajedno 4000. kn.
> Inače platila sam si životno osiguranje 2800. kn i III mirovinski 5000. kn. Da li mogu prikazati poklon bon i božicnicu na poreznoj prijavi, i što moram tražiti od firme, nekakvu potvrdu da su mi uplatili?  :? kao dokaz.
> Jer na izvodu od banke gdje mi sjeda naknada za porodiljni i dječji doplatak piše "uplata redovnog primanja" ne pišu ime firme.
> I ja se ponadala kakvom povratu, pa barem pitam.


Ukoliko ti je firma na isplaćeni novac obračunala i uplatila poreze i prireze , dobit ćeš i potvrdu o uplaćenim iznosima. Tada slobodno sastavi poreznu prijavu, i ne trebaš ništa prilagati, jer će već i tvoji mjesečni osobni odbitci biti dovoljni da ostavriš povrat ukupno uplaćenog poreza i prireza.

----------


## pipo

mamma san puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## marena

Treba li za stambenu olakšicu staviti u prilog originalni kupoprodajni ugovor?

----------


## mamma san

> Treba li za stambenu olakšicu staviti u prilog originalni kupoprodajni ugovor?


ne. preslika.

više o tome na:

http://ccenterclient.porezna-uprava.hr/

----------


## Dalm@

Ah da, presliku. I tako svih idućih 30 ili koliko već godina.  8)

----------


## Moover

> Ah da, presliku. I tako svih idućih 30 ili koliko već godina.  8)


jel ti sad pričaš o povratu poreza na dohodak ili u oslobođenju uplate poreza za kupnju prve nekretnine?  :? 

Mislim, što sad vama znači termin "stambena olakšica"?  :/ 

Ako se i dalje priča o povratu poreza na dohodak, zar nije dovoljna potvrda banke o uplaćenim kamatama? Pa tko će idućih 30 godina prilagat kopiju kupoprodajnog ugovora? Uostalom, oni imaju već sve te papire, jer je bilo potrebno poreznoj prijaviti kupnju nekretnine...  :?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> MikiMama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... a ne koristiti olakšicu na premije životnog (ili samo u manjem dijelu), jer će ti ovako na isteku životnog isplatiti punu osiguranu svotu, ne umanjenu za dio korištenih olakšica.
> 
> 
> Auf... pa to je onda čisto pretakanje iz šupljeg u prazno (iz mog džepa)...  :/ 
> 
> Ja dam neku lovu osiguranju, dobijem tu lovu nazad od porezne, i onda mi osiguranje opet na kraju isplati osiguranu svotu umanjenu za taj iznos...??? 
> ...


ovo i mene zanima

----------


## suzyem

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MikiMama prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, možda ovo pomogne:

http://www.osiguranje.savjetnik.com/...e_olaksice.htm

----------


## mamma san

> Dalm@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ah da, presliku. I tako svih idućih 30 ili koliko već godina.  8)
> 
> 
> jel ti sad pričaš o povratu poreza na dohodak ili u oslobođenju uplate poreza za kupnju prve nekretnine?  :? 
> 
> Mislim, što sad vama znači termin "stambena olakšica"?  :/ 
> ...


"stambena olakšica" je jedna od mogućnosti uvećanja osobnog odbitka. Više o tome možeš pročitati na linku koji sam stavila par postova više. 

A što se tiče dokumentacije i višegodišnjeg prilaganja jedne te iste preslike ugovora...da, istina je. Svake godine ponovo ista dokumentacija za istu olakšicu.  :/

----------


## Moover

Zar nisi mogla naći neku službeniju stranicu? Ovo sam mogao i ja napisat...  :/ 

Uglavnom ak je to istina - totalna debilana... baš smo banana država...   :Sad:

----------


## Moover

> Zar nisi mogla naći neku službeniju stranicu? Ovo sam mogao i ja napisat...  :/ 
> 
> Uglavnom ak je to istina - totalna debilana... baš smo banana država...


Ovo se odnosilo na post od suzyem... nisam mislio da će mamma san uletit   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> marena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Treba li za stambenu olakšicu staviti u prilog originalni kupoprodajni ugovor?
> 
> 
> ne. preslika.
> 
> više o tome na:
> ...


gdje ćeš službenije od stranica ministarstva financija koji su ti tu gore u linku.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Moover, prvo skoči pa reci hop.

----------


## Moover

ajde, tješi me činjenica da je u nekim zemljama (azije i afrike) još i gore nego ovdje u hr... baš smo država u...
      _
     I I
     I I
   _I I_
  I  II  I
  -------

 :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## Moover

> Moover, prvo skoči pa reci hop.


moramo uskladit pisanje po temi...   :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

Pa gledaj, znači, ugovorena svota ti ostaje ista, umanjuje ti se jedino dobit- 15 %.

----------


## Elly

Mogu se ubaciti sa dva pitanja?

1.) moze li se u poreznu prijavu priloziti i uplate za medicinske troskove (tzv. participacija, one koje idu do 30 Kn mjesecno)?

2.) mogu li se priloziti i racuni od ljekarni za kupnju lijekova koji ne idu na recept? Je li dovoljno priloziti racune, ili oni moraju glasiti na ime?
Ako moraju glasiti na ime - sto onda, skupim sve od odredjene ljekarne, odem tamo i zamolim ih da mi za sve racune izdaju jedan kumulativni na moje ime?

(Nemojte zamjeriti, ispunjavanje porezne prijave je totalno drukcije u Italiji i u HR, malo sam zbunjena   :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## Dalm@

Elly,
1. - da
2. - mogu samo receptni lijekovi, račun mora biti na ime. 
Ne znam kako je sa retrogradnim izdavanjem R1; možda ako ga (običan račun) imaju negdje u kompu  ili na paragon blok da ispišu temeljem običnih računa :/ 



> Uostalom, oni imaju već sve te papire, jer je bilo potrebno poreznoj prijaviti kupnju nekretnine...  :?


  :Laughing:  Moš mislit!

----------


## Moover

> Moš mislit!


Šta, misliš da oni to bacaju???   :Rolling Eyes:  Ne bih rekao...

----------


## Elly

Dalm@, hvala   :Smile:

----------


## BlueSky

Imam ja opet pitanje:
Ja sam na porodiljnom od 5.mjeseca, i zanima me gdje da ja u poreznoj prijavi to navedem, na kojoj stranici, tako da mi se vrati dio poreza? Jel to tamo na 7. stranici gdje upisujem koeficijente? I koji koefijijenti se trebaju upisati?

----------


## mamma san

> Imam ja opet pitanje:
> Ja sam na porodiljnom od 5.mjeseca, i zanima me gdje da ja u poreznoj prijavi to navedem, na kojoj stranici, tako da mi se vrati dio poreza? Jel to tamo na 7. stranici gdje upisujem koeficijente? I koji koefijijenti se trebaju upisati?


nigdje ne navodiš. 

Tvoji koeficijenti su tvoji kroz cijelu godinu, radila / ne radila ili bila na bolovanju.

----------


## BlueSky

Hvala ti draga mamma san!   :Heart:

----------


## Astralis

Evo jos jedno pitanje  :Smile: 

Vratila sam se na posao 3.1.08. 
Sad mi je kolegica rekla da mogu staviti Zaru zbog povećanja osnovice i to mi na kraju podize placu za nekih 180kn. Nije nikako bila prijavljena na muza. Icu je prijaviti na sebe pa pretpostavljam da tu ne mogu dobiti nikakav povrat poreza jer sam primala porodiljni.Mozda da je prijavi muz na sebe pa retroaktivno, pa onda opet na mene da bi bilo povecanje place vece. Procedura pa necu...
E ok to... Isla bi prijaviti mater svoju jer ne radi pa bi je na sebe stavila. Da li mi je to ok sto se tice povrata poreza na kraju godina. Ili je bolje ne prijavljivati da ne bi usla u 2. razr. u kojem je osnovica na 25% pa bi mi otkinulo od bruta?

----------


## Juroslav

Astralis, ti Zaru stavi na svoju poreznu karticu pa budeš imala veću neto-plaću, a TM nek iskoristi poreznu olakšicu za nju za PROŠLU godinu.

Za mamu ti je čist OK prijaviti ju na sebe, odnosno iskoristiti poreznu olakšicu za nju kad prijavljuješ porez za cijelu godinu.

----------


## martinaP

Meni ovaj kalkulator od Erste banke javlja grešku (tamo gdje bi trebao izračunati konačnu cifru za povrat)  :?

----------


## mamma san

Nešto si fulala, odi ponovo.

----------


## fegusti

> Meni ovaj kalkulator od Erste banke javlja grešku (tamo gdje bi trebao izračunati konačnu cifru za povrat)  :?


na tom obrascu cifre treba pisati sa zarezom, npr. 20,000 (ne 20.000)
mislim da je u tome kvaka
ako nije to, probaj ponovo skinuti formular...

----------


## martinaP

Sad sam skinula obrazac od doma, i sve je ok. Na poslu mi je stalno javljao istu grešku.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

ne znam jel netko postavio ovo pitanje ali zanima me da li u povrat poreza ide i plaćanje odvjetničkih usluga?

----------


## mamma san

> ne znam jel netko postavio ovo pitanje ali zanima me da li u povrat poreza ide i plaćanje odvjetničkih usluga?


Ne.

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

hvala.

----------


## rebeca

Imam pitanjce. Radim na 2 radna mjesta. Na jednom sam prijavljena na 6 sati, a na drugom 2 sata . Znači sve zajedno 8 sat. Posebno mi se plaća obračunava, i jedni i drugi mi uredno sve plaćaju. Moj računovođa kaže da ću morati dodatno platiti porez, zato što radim na 2 mjesta. Što ja apsolutno ne mogu shvatiti zašto, jer kad se to dvoje zbroji ja radim puno radno vrijeme i nemam nikakav honorarac. :?

----------


## matsa

> Imam pitanjce. Radim na 2 radna mjesta. Na jednom sam prijavljena na 6 sati, a na drugom 2 sata . Znači sve zajedno 8 sat. Posebno mi se plaća obračunava, i jedni i drugi mi uredno sve plaćaju. Moj računovođa kaže da ću morati dodatno platiti porez, zato što radim na 2 mjesta. Što ja apsolutno ne mogu shvatiti zašto, jer kad se to dvoje zbroji ja radim puno radno vrijeme i nemam nikakav honorarac. :?


možda ćeš morati platiti porez zato što su ti i jedan i drugi poslodavac u obračunu plaće koristili poreznu olakšicu koju imaš (nagađam). A ti imaš pravo samo na jednu mjesečno. Tipa, ako imaš samo sebe i npr. dijete, onda ti je to porezna olakšica u obračunu plaće, ali samo jednom mjesečno. U svim drugim isplatama ta se olakšica više ne može koristiti.

----------


## matsa

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam pitanjce. Radim na 2 radna mjesta. Na jednom sam prijavljena na 6 sati, a na drugom 2 sata . Znači sve zajedno 8 sat. Posebno mi se plaća obračunava, i jedni i drugi mi uredno sve plaćaju. Moj računovođa kaže da ću morati dodatno platiti porez, zato što radim na 2 mjesta. Što ja apsolutno ne mogu shvatiti zašto, jer kad se to dvoje zbroji ja radim puno radno vrijeme i nemam nikakav honorarac. :?
> 
> 
> možda ćeš morati platiti porez zato što su ti i jedan i drugi poslodavac u obračunu plaće koristili poreznu olakšicu koju imaš (nagađam). A ti imaš pravo samo na jednu mjesečno. Tipa, ako imaš samo sebe i npr. dijete, onda ti je to porezna olakšica u obračunu plaće, ali samo jednom mjesečno. U svim drugim isplatama ta se olakšica više ne može koristiti.


sori, nisam vidjela potpis  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

Bebu nemam, a porezna olakšica mi je korištana samo na jednom radnom  mjestu, tamo gdje imam više sati.  :? 
A je li netko slao mailom poreznu karticu i kako?

----------


## paci

> Dalm@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moš mislit!
> 
> 
> Šta, misliš da oni to bacaju???   Ne bih rekao...


ne bacaju, skupljaju ko hrčci, zato i imaju onolku zgradurinu, treba im za veliku arhivu   :Rolling Eyes:  

oko toga sam se ja već x puta pokačila s referentima, jer ja uporno tu kopiju ne donosim, a oni ju uporno traže, i onda ja svake godine "ali imate original..." i tako. na kraju im dam kopiju, da ju mogu fino odložiti uz moj predmet.   :Saint:

----------


## mamma san

> Bebu nemam, a porezna olakšica mi je korištana samo na jednom radnom  mjestu, tamo gdje imam više sati.  :? 
> A je li netko slao mailom poreznu karticu i kako?


Pretpostavljam da imaš dva posla. Na jednoj satnici isplaćivana ti je plaća bez korištenja osobnog odbitkak, a na drugom se je koristio osobni odbitak. Pa pretpostavljam da ti je pitanje da li li moraš podnjeti poreznu prijavu. 
Odgovor: DA. Podnesi je i priloži sve što možeš priložiti radi povećanja osobnog odbitka. 

A ako misliš o slanju porezne prijave (a ne porezne kartice) mailom...ja nisam nikad slala mailom svoju prijavu. Eh moram provjeriti da li se to uopće može... :/

----------


## rebeca

> A ako misliš o slanju porezne prijave (a ne porezne kartice) mailom...


Hvala ti. Ma da mislila sam o slanju porezne prijave. Oprosti ja sam ti skroz nepismena na tom području. Negdje sam pročitala da su neki slali mailom, ali opet nisam sigurna :/ 




> Odgovor: DA. Podnesi je i priloži sve što možeš priložiti radi povećanja osobnog odbitka.


 Svakako sam mislila. Evo sad ću nabrojiti što sam pripremila pa mi ti samo stvi DA ili NE pored broja:
1. Posjet dr. (ono što platiš 30 kn mjesečno)
2. Računi lijekova što sam kupovala( uz kompjuterski račun ima i ručno ispisan račun)
3. Ginekološki pregledi (privatni)
4. Participacije(od pretraga krvi, hormona...)

Oprosti ako te gnjavim, ili bilo koga drugog

















 :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Sory na proredu gore, malo me kompić zeza  :Sad:

----------


## Juroslav

Porezne prijave se (usprkos lanjskim najavama) ove godine još ne mogu predati elektronskim putem, nego ili osobno ili preko HP-a i to OBAVEZNO preporučeno.

----------


## rebeca

Ok, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Evo jedno neobično i specifično:

MM i ja (radimo u istoj državnoj firmi) dobili više PK kartica: za prošlu godinu i za nekoliko prethodnih godina. Naime, tužili firmu za ne plaćanje 25%, budući smo na području od posebne državne skrbi, za neplaćanje prekovremenih itd.

*Sad me zanima ima li išta od toga i ide li to za svaku godinu na poseban obrazac?*

Eh, da - te olakšice nismo prije iskoristili, a PK su od 2001., 2002. god. i sl.

----------


## stelerina

i ja imam pitanjce   :Embarassed:  

Racuni od privat. ginica i zubara vec sami prelaze 12000,00 kn a uz to imam i zivotno osiguranje (na godinu dana koje necu produzivat...duuuga prica   :Grin:  ) pa me interesira dali je bolje izbaciti koji racun od ginica i zubara i umetnut to zivotno osiguranje ili je to svejedno  :? sto se tice iznosa povrata

----------


## LeeLoo

...da ne citam sve,samo malo pitanjce-jeli i ove godine rok za podnosenje poreznih prijava-do kraja veljače?

----------


## stelerina

> ...da ne citam sve,samo malo pitanjce-jeli i ove godine rok za podnosenje poreznih prijava-do kraja veljače?


da   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

> Evo jedno neobično i specifično:
> 
> MM i ja (radimo u istoj državnoj firmi) dobili više PK kartica: za prošlu godinu i za nekoliko prethodnih godina. Naime, tužili firmu za ne plaćanje 25%, budući smo na području od posebne državne skrbi, za neplaćanje prekovremenih itd.
> 
> *Sad me zanima ima li išta od toga i ide li to za svaku godinu na poseban obrazac?*
> 
> Eh, da - te olakšice nismo prije iskoristili, a PK su od 2001., 2002. god. i sl.


Iskreno rečeno, ne znam.  :/ 

No preporučujem ti, da se savjetuješ u poreznoj upravi.

----------


## mamma san

> vesnare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo jedno neobično i specifično:
> 
> MM i ja (radimo u istoj državnoj firmi) dobili više PK kartica: za prošlu godinu i za nekoliko prethodnih godina. Naime, tužili firmu za ne plaćanje 25%, budući smo na području od posebne državne skrbi, za neplaćanje prekovremenih itd.
> 
> *Sad me zanima ima li išta od toga i ide li to za svaku godinu na poseban obrazac?*
> 
> ...


Ako ti je možda zgodnije, nazovi ih na njihov besplatni telefon 0800 66 99 33.

----------


## mamma san

> i ja imam pitanjce   
> 
> Racuni od privat. ginica i zubara vec sami prelaze 12000,00 kn a uz to imam i zivotno osiguranje (na godinu dana koje necu produzivat...duuuga prica   ) pa me interesira dali je bolje izbaciti koji racun od ginica i zubara i umetnut to zivotno osiguranje ili je to svejedno  :? sto se tice iznosa povrata


pa ako već imaš jedno i drugo, onda ti savjetujem da priložiš samo račune zdravstvenih usluga, a plaćene premije životnog osiguranja ne priložiš (barem ti neće taj dio biti uključen u poreznu osnovicu prilikom isplate kapitalizirane štednje). 

Naime, da si kojim slučajem priložiš i jedno i drugo, prvo će se iskoristiti plaćene premije iz životnih osiguranja, a tek onda računi.

----------


## petarpan

a kaj s plaćom koja jeisplaćivana prema ugovoru o djelu?

naime...moj je šogi radio do 12 mj u jednoj firmi na ugovor o djelu, pa je u zaposlen za stalno, ali u drugoj firmi...
sad ne znam da li se i gdje u obrazac upisuju primanja dok je bio na ugovoru o djelu

----------


## Juroslav

kaj je on dobio za ugovor o djelu: IP obrazac ili potvrdu o isplaćenom primitku, dohotku...?
ako je dobio ovo drugo, onda potrebne podatke s potvrde upisuje u tablicu pod *4.6 DRUGI DOHODAK* (ima 8 različitih vrsta, nek nađe pod koju spada - ako ne spada pod neku od prvih sedam samo se upiše pod osmu "OSTALIH PRIMITAKA")
ako je dobio IP obrazac podatke s obrasca upisuje normalno pod 4.1.1

----------


## petarpan

> kaj je on dobio za ugovor o djelu: IP obrazac ili potvrdu o isplaćenom primitku, dohotku...?
> ako je dobio ovo drugo, onda potrebne podatke s potvrde upisuje u tablicu pod *4.6 DRUGI DOHODAK* (ima 8 različitih vrsta, nek nađe pod koju spada - ako ne spada pod neku od prvih sedam samo se upiše pod osmu "OSTALIH PRIMITAKA")
> ako je dobio IP obrazac podatke s obrasca upisuje normalno pod 4.1.1


potvrdu...super...hvala!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Evo napokon saznala: dakle, identifikator 3 ne mogu prikazati na prijavi za povrat poreza za 2007. godinu, ali uz rješenje od godine za kada imam identifikator 3 mogu predati zahtjev za povrat u prijašnje stanje.

----------


## petarpan

i opet ja....

mužu je uz plaću u 10 mj isplaćen i povrat za neplaćene prekovremene, to smo isto dobili na drugoj strani IP obrasca...sad svi njegovi kolege vele da se i to upisuje...a gdje? anybody?

----------


## Juroslav

po meni, imaš dvije mogućnosti: ili u istu tabelu gdje i plaća, ili opet pod 4.6 pod 'ostali prihodi'
vidi kaj piše u 'naslovu' na tom dijelu potvrde

----------


## petarpan

> po meni, imaš dvije mogućnosti: ili u istu tabelu gdje i plaća, ili opet pod 4.6 pod 'ostali prihodi'
> vidi kaj piše u 'naslovu' na tom dijelu potvrde


ma buljim jučer kao blesava i ništ ne piše...isplaćeno je kao plaća, samo kaj nema osobni odbitak...

----------


## mamma san

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> po meni, imaš dvije mogućnosti: ili u istu tabelu gdje i plaća, ili opet pod 4.6 pod 'ostali prihodi'
> vidi kaj piše u 'naslovu' na tom dijelu potvrde
> 
> 
> ma buljim jučer kao blesava i ništ ne piše...isplaćeno je kao plaća, samo kaj nema osobni odbitak...


bez obzira da li ima osbni odbitak ili nema, prikazuje se u poglavlju gdje i plaća (iskazani su odbijeni doprinosi, te uplaćen porez i prirez, zar ne?)

----------


## mamma san

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Juroslav prvotno napisa
> ...


i još nešto. Niti može imati iskazani osobni odbitak ako je to druga isplata tokom mjeseca na koju bi inače i trebao biti primjenjen osobni odbitak.

----------


## petarpan

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petarpan prvotno napisa
> ...


m.s., to je točno to...kam onda upisujem?i pod 4.1.1. (plaća)? i pod 4.6.8(drugi dohodak ostalih primitaka) ili...?

----------


## Juroslav

pod 4.1.1 plaća

----------


## petarpan

> pod 4.1.1 plaća



i kaj onda i pribrojim u 9.1. u onom mjesecu u kojem je isplaćeno?
 :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

petarpan   :Smile:  

*molim te da ne koristiš ovaj topic kao mejl.* Trebaš li pomoć za svaki redak u svojoj poreznoj prijavi, lijepo se dogovori sa nekim tko je voljan pomoći ti u njenom popunjavanju. 

Ovo je topic namijenjen za neko savjete u popunjavanju porezne prijave, a NE samom popunjavanju iste.    :Smile:

----------


## matsa

A propos popunjavanje por. prijave - ja sam čula da čak i ako pogriješiš nije važno, važno je da si predao prijavu. Ako krivo izračunaš na svoju štetu, država će ti vratiti onoliko koliko ti pripada, jer oni ionako ponovno računaju, ne uzdaju se oni u kalkulaciju koju dobiju od građana.

----------


## petarpan

mamma san....mogla si vidjeti gdje sam i otvorila topic sa zamolbom nekome tko je spreman pomoći...pa što se nisi javila?!

i ne, ne trebam pomoć oko svakog retka, da si pozorno čitala uvidjela bih da se (još uvijek) vrtim oko jednog te istog....

a tražila sam *savjet* koji će mi pomoći *oko popunjavanja*

a ako te toliko iziritiralo,nemoj moderirat...evo,ja se prijavljujem -ja ću...visoko sam tolerantna na osobe koje su zgubljene u stvarima koje ne poznaju   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

petarpan,  imaš pp.

----------


## Karin

Negdje sam jednom pročitala da neovisno na koga je dijete prijavljeno muž i žena mogu kako im paše koristiti povećanje faktora odbitka.
Konkretno: Marko je prijavljen na MM (upisan u njegovu poreznu karticu). Da li mogu njemu izračunati povrat sa faktorom osobnog odbitka 1, a sebi sa 1.5? Naime izračunala sam da bi u tom slučaju zajedno dobili nešto veći povrat. Ili je to velika komplikacija?

Još jedno pitanje:
Da li se podatak o uplaćenoj premiji životnog osiguranja upisuje u tablicu gdje se upisuju podacio o plaći iz IP obrasca, u stupac 5 (uplaćene premije osiguranja) iako ih nije plaćao poslodavac? Dakle da li u poseban red mogu upisati matični broj osiguravajuće kuće i samo pod 5 uplaćenu cifru?

Unaprijed hvala onom tko me ispetlja iz tih poreznih zavrzlama   :Grin:

----------


## Karin

Ah da i još sam nešto zaboravila: da li putno osiguranje ide u olakšicu ili ne?

----------


## mamma san

> Negdje sam jednom pročitala da neovisno na koga je dijete prijavljeno muž i žena mogu kako im paše koristiti povećanje faktora odbitka.
> Konkretno: Marko je prijavljen na MM (upisan u njegovu poreznu karticu). Da li mogu njemu izračunati povrat sa faktorom osobnog odbitka 1, a sebi sa 1.5? Naime izračunala sam da bi u tom slučaju zajedno dobili nešto veći povrat. Ili je to velika komplikacija?


U godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi osobni odbitak za dijete možeš iskoristiti ti ili suprug ili ga podijeliti. 

Ako ćete u suprugovoj poreznoj prijavi "maknuti" dijete, odnosno koristiti osobni faktor 1,0, moraš računati na to da će mu biti veća porezna osnovica, odnosno da će mu se javiti veća obveza poreza  i prireza, koju normalno možeš "umanjiti" ukoliko suprug ima račune, plaćene premije, i ostalo što služi u svrhu povećanja poreznog odbitka.

Ukoliko ćeš olakšicu za dijete iskoristiti ti u svojoj poreznoj prijavi, vodi računa da to naglasiš i u točci 2. na prvoj strani Porezne prijave.





> Još jedno pitanje:
> Da li se podatak o uplaćenoj premiji životnog osiguranja upisuje u tablicu gdje se upisuju podacio o plaći iz IP obrasca, u stupac 5 (uplaćene premije osiguranja) iako ih nije plaćao poslodavac? Dakle da li u poseban red mogu upisati matični broj osiguravajuće kuće i samo pod 5 uplaćenu cifru?


Podatak o uplaćenim premijama životnog osiguranja možeš navesti ILI u točci 3.1., ILI u točci 4.1.1. kolona 5, a u redu zajedno sa podacima o plaći.

S time da nemoj zaboraviti ovaj podatak još istaknuti i na strani 6, točka 6, red 3 (za životno) odnosno 4 (za dopunsko osig.).





> Ah da i još sam nešto zaboravila: da li putno osiguranje ide u olakšicu ili ne?


Mislim da klasična putna osiguranja pokrivaju tzv NEZGODU, koja ne spada u životna osiguranja. Tako da plaćene premije po ovim policama ne ulaze u poreznu prijavu.

----------


## Karin

> Ako ćete u suprugovoj poreznoj prijavi "maknuti" dijete, odnosno koristiti osobni faktor 1,0, moraš računati na to da će mu biti veća porezna osnovica, odnosno da će mu se javiti veća obveza poreza  i prireza, koju normalno možeš "umanjiti" ukoliko suprug ima račune, plaćene premije, i ostalo što služi u svrhu povećanja poreznog odbitka.
> Ukoliko ćeš olakšicu za dijete iskoristiti ti u svojoj poreznoj prijavi, vodi računa da to naglasiš i u točci 2. na prvoj strani Porezne prijave.


Hvala na brzom odgovoru. Kad sam ispunila obje prijave ispalo je da se više isplati da ja koristim faktor odbitka 1.5. Dakle ne treba prilagati nikakve dodatne dokumente, jednostavno možemo osobni faktor raspodijeliti kako nam paše.




> Podatak o uplaćenim premijama životnog osiguranja možeš navesti ILI u točci 3.1., ILI u točci 4.1.1. kolona 5, a u redu zajedno sa podacima o plaći.


Dakle mogu životno upisati i u točku 3.1 iako tamo piše Plaćeni doprinosi za zdravstveno osiguranje (a ne životno).

----------


## mamma san

> Podatak o uplaćenim premijama životnog osiguranja možeš navesti ILI u točci 3.1., ILI u točci 4.1.1. kolona 5, a u redu zajedno sa podacima o plaći.


Dakle mogu životno upisati i u točku 3.1 iako tamo piše Plaćeni doprinosi za zdravstveno osiguranje (a ne životno).[/quote]

Da ti budem iskrena, osobno mislim da je bolje staviti u točku 4.1.1 kolona 5 (tako i piše u uputama), ali neki stavljaju i u točku 3.1. 

Ja bih stavila u 4.1.1., kolonu 5.   :Wink:

----------


## Rozi

a u koji redak se upisuju one participacije koje smo plaćali kod dr   :Smile:  ? to isto se može priložiti, ako se ne varam.
i kako onda - zbrojim sve iznose s tih papirića, pa upišem ili... 

ujedno isto pitam i za jedan račun od privatnog ginekologa?

na papirićima piše samo moje ime i prezime, nema JMBG - tako valjda može? na računu od ginekologa ima i JMBG

----------


## Karin

Hvala *mamma san* tako ću i napraviti

----------


## Karin

> a u koji redak se upisuju one participacije koje smo plaćali kod dr   ? to isto se može priložiti, ako se ne varam.
> i kako onda - zbrojim sve iznose s tih papirića, pa upišem ili... 
> 
> ujedno isto pitam i za jedan račun od privatnog ginekologa?
> 
> na papirićima piše samo moje ime i prezime, nema JMBG - tako valjda može? na računu od ginekologa ima i JMBG


To sve zbrojiš i upišeš pod 3.2 Zdravstvene usluge. Sve račune i potvrde o participacijama priložiš i još moraš napisati izjavu da za te svrhe nisi primila darovanja drugih fizičkih i pravnih osoba.

----------


## Rozi

hvala karin   :Kiss:

----------


## blackie

Ajde pliz nek mi pomogne netko tko zna: od polovice listopada 2007. sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći. Da li mi se osobni odbitak svejedno računa 1600 kn x 12 mjeseci, ili ipak u 12. mjesecu (u kojem bi mi bila isplaćena plaća za 11. mjesec da sam radila - ali nije, već mi je umjesto toga isplaćena naknada od HZZO-a obzirom da sam bila na bolovanju) nemam pravo na osobni odbitak? Googlam u potrazi za odgovorom na ovo pitanje, ali bezuspješno...[/b]

----------


## Juroslav

osobni odbitak ti se računa za cijelu godinu, bez obzira radila ti 10 dana ili cijelo vrijeme

----------


## blackie

uh, zakon, hvala najljepša na brzom odgovoru!   :Grin:

----------


## mu

nebi se htjela mješat, ali ja prilažem račune od doktora u poreznu prijavu od MM mada sam radila IVF, i račun je od ginekološke poliklinike.....
račun je izdan na njegovo ime, sa njegovim JMBG, i plaćen njegovom karticom.  dakle???? problem djece i neplodnosti je od muškarca i žene, a ne sam od žene.... i ista stvar sa receptima i kupljenim ljekovima, nekima priznaju i aspirine, ali doslovno....
tak da mislim da je sve to sam dobra volja i razumijevanje referenta koji zaprima i obrađuje poreznu prijavu.
tak da je najbolje da strpamo sve kaj imamo, pa makar to prelazilo onih 12000 pa nek biraju kaj im više paše..

----------


## pale

Imam i ja jedno pitanjce   :Smile:  
Računam sad povrat za MM-a, gledam osobni odbitak za 1.,2. i 3. mjesec je 1600 kn, a kasnije 2400. Iva se rodila i prijavljena je odmah u veljači. Je li ima pravo na 2400, ili je to ovako kako piše na IP? Nešto mi se čini da sam čula da se taj odbitak može koristiti za mjesec u kojem je beba rođena  :?

----------


## Rhea

*pale*, za 1. mjesec mu je osobni odbitak 1600 kn, a za ostalih 11 mjeseci 2400 kn.

----------


## pale

Thank you   :Kiss:  
Znači bez obzira što piše na IP obrascu, ja u prijavi popunjavam kako bi trebalo biti   :Grin:  
I u tom slučaju i ima povrat poreza   :Smile:  ... ali u sječnju mu je isplčeno za prosinac...ili samo jednom pišem 1600 ostalo 2400
Je li trebam predati i rodni list bebe u ovom slučaju?

Jesam zakomplicirala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rhea

> Thank you   
> Znači bez obzira što piše na IP obrascu, ja u prijavi popunjavam kako bi trebalo biti   
> I u tom slučaju i ima povrat poreza   ... ali u sječnju mu je isplčeno za prosinac...ili samo jednom pišem 1600 ostalo 2400
> Je li trebam predati i rodni list bebe u ovom slučaju?
> 
> Jesam zakomplicirala


Nema veze što je to plaća za prosinac, isplata je išla u siječnju i taj mjesec koristi osobni odbitak u iznosu od 1600 kn, a za sve ostale mjesece 2400 kn.
Priloži kopiju rodnog lista

----------


## Švedica

molim pomoć.....vidim da nema povrata poreza ako sam bila na komplikacijama+porodiljni, a mm je redovni student koji je dobar dio 2007. radio na studentski ugovor (i još sad radi u 2008.) pa me zanima da li on ima pravo povrata poreza i ako ima, mogu li prijaviti dijete na njega?

----------


## Dalm@

Zašto ovaj obrazac s neta ne doživljava uplatu životnog osiguranja pod 9.3.? Jel to bug ili...?

----------


## tinkie winkie

može jedno pitanje....
na kojoj stranici obrasca i pod koju rubriku upisujete račune od doktora???

----------


## Dalm@

Zbroj svih računa upiši pod 3.2.
Ne zaboravi priložiti izjavu da nisi za njih primila darovanja.

----------


## martinaP

Životno osiguranje se upisuje tamo (čini mi se str.2 - nemam obrazac pred sobom) gdje i podaci s PK kartice (iliti IP obrasca) - primanja, dohodak, osiguranja, porez i prirez.

Računi od doktora su na istoj strani malo niže - zdravstvene potrebe.

----------


## Dalm@

Mislila sam da tamo ide samo ako životno osiguranje uplaćuje poslodavac. Ali, vidim računica sad štima.

Zdravstvene usluge su odmah na 1. strani, na dnu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## sunflowers

imam dva porezna problema
1. muž je prva četiri mjeseca bio prijavljen u Zadru (šifra 520), a ostale mjesece u Zagrebu (šifra 133). 
2. zakasnio je s prijavom drugog djeteta pa mu je osobni odbitak za lipanj i srpanj (Nikola je rođen u svibnju) 2400, umjesto 3520 (bdw koji je to faktor).

Ukratko kako sve to izraziti u prijavi?
I još jedno pitanje vezano uz mene - upisujem li u osobne odbitke sve mjesece ili samo one od kada sam na porodiljnom. Ostalo je ionako odijeno kroz plaću... ili krivo razmišljam.

Unaprijed hvala   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

> imam dva porezna problema
> 1. muž je prva četiri mjeseca bio prijavljen u Zadru (šifra 520), a ostale mjesece u Zagrebu (šifra 133). 
> 2. zakasnio je s prijavom drugog djeteta pa mu je osobni odbitak za lipanj i srpanj (Nikola je rođen u svibnju) 2400, umjesto 3520 (bdw koji je to faktor).
> 
> Ukratko kako sve to izraziti u prijavi?
> I još jedno pitanje vezano uz mene - upisujem li u osobne odbitke sve mjesece ili samo one od kada sam na porodiljnom. Ostalo je ionako odijeno kroz plaću... ili krivo razmišljam.
> 
> Unaprijed hvala


Nikola je rođen u svibnju, znači osobni odbitak za Nikolu ide OD SVIBNJA.

U poreznoj prijavi će jednostavno na stranici (mislim 7..nemam je kod sebe), unesti uvećani porezni odbitak za oba djetea počevši od svibnja...(znači upisuje se faktor 2,2 od 5 mjeseca).
Uz poreznu će priložiti kopije rodnih listova oba djeteta + njihove JMBGove, a na stranicu 1. će upisati podatke o djeci, te da za Nikollu koristi odbitak o 5 mjeseca do 12..

A što se tebe tiče, tvoji osobni odbitak (1600 kuna) je izražen na mjesečnoj osnovi. Imala ili nemala primanja, iskazuješ ga za svaki mjesec. Odnosno 1600 x 12 mjeseci.

----------


## Juroslav

> imam dva porezna problema
> 1. muž je prva četiri mjeseca bio prijavljen u Zadru (šifra 520), a ostale mjesece u Zagrebu (šifra 133).


na prvoj stranici, pod brojem *1.6 promjena prebivališta/uobičajenog prebivališta tijekom godine* upisuje adrese na kojima je bio prijavljen tijekom 2007. i datume od kad do kad je bio prijavljen

e sad, kako to srediti s prirezom stvarno ne znam, ali sam siguran da na 0800 telefonu porezne uprave znaju   :Grin:   (sorry kaj ga nisam napisal, ne znam ga napamet a ne stignem tražiti)

----------


## sunflowers

Puno hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## Plusic

sad sam bila vaditi krv i neke od pretraga sam trebala platiti(150kn)...doktorica mi je rekla da sacuvam racun jer ide za povrat poreza...
takoder cu imati sigurnih (oko) 3000KN racuna privatnog ginekologa....
buduci sam na cuvanju trudnoce i idem direktno na porodiljni necu primiti placu u 2008-oj...
doktorica mi je na to rekla da nema veze da svejedno prijavim sve sto imam jer je cula ili citala da mogu dobiti povrat na sve racune od doktora bez obzira sto nisam imala isplacenu placu(uplacene poreze,prireze,...)....
jel to istina?

----------


## Juroslav

a od čega bi ti vratili kad ništa ne bi bilo uplaćeno?

----------


## Plusic

pa to ni meni nema logike previse, zato pitam....

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...


samo da ne bi ostalo ovako...lijepo na uputama PU o ispunjavanju porezne prijave piše da se prilog UPO (gdje se nalazi i osobni odbitak) može, ali ne mora ispunjavati. tako da ja nisam ništa griješila dosada niti je griješio koji nije ispunjavao ovaj dio prijave ...

----------


## Plusic

samo jedno pitanje..
od 01.09. sam na cuvanju trudnoce - da li upisujem osobni odbitak 1600KN i za te mjesece (9,10,11 i 12) ili samo za prvih osam?
to upisujem pod 9,1?

----------


## Juroslav

osobni odbitak upisuje se za SVE mjesece

----------


## lucija1976

Da se malo ubacim u raspravu o zdravstvenim potrebama jer intezivnije pratim i to stanje i izgleda da je sve kako kod koga završi porezna prijava jer negdje imaš pravo na kupljene npr. vitamine, a kod drugog ti ne priznaje ni plaćenu participaciju......
sličnih nebuloza i nejednakosti postupanja djelatnika porezne uprave je gomila,a i propisi im nisu najjasniji pa fino mogu radit "u mraku" i pokrivat se svakojakim nejasnim prppisima zbog čega je nekom nešto uskraćeno.... :/

----------


## Pliska

Moja mama je nezaposlena i ja bi je prijavila kao uzdržanog člana (šapnula mi jedna teta na poreznoj da se to može   :Smile:  ) tako da imam veći odbitak i veći povrat. 

E sada, mama prima dječji doplatak za mog malog brata pa me zanima jel se to smatra primanjima ili ne?

----------


## matsa

imam i ja jedno pitanje. Prošle godine mi je isplaćen neki honorar od 1000 kuna i sad su me obavijestili iz te vrlo profesionalne firme da mi na to nisu platili porez.

Kako mi je rečeno da, ako predajem por. prijavu, moram prijaviti sve, tako bih  morala prijaviti i ovih 1000 kuna. Ja ne znam sad ni što da upišem ni gdje, ni kako... Apsolutno ništa. A naravno da ugovor više nemam. A ne mogu ga naći ni oni (šatro)... 
Dakle, ja bih upisala da sam dobila 1000 kuna, ali ne znam uopće nikakve druge podatke...
Što da radim?

----------


## mamma san

> imam i ja jedno pitanje. Prošle godine mi je isplaćen neki honorar od 1000 kuna i sad su me obavijestili iz te vrlo profesionalne firme da mi na to nisu platili porez.
> 
> Kako mi je rečeno da, ako predajem por. prijavu, moram prijaviti sve, tako bih  morala prijaviti i ovih 1000 kuna. Ja ne znam sad ni što da upišem ni gdje, ni kako... Apsolutno ništa. A naravno da ugovor više nemam. A ne mogu ga naći ni oni (šatro)... 
> Dakle, ja bih upisala da sam dobila 1000 kuna, ali ne znam uopće nikakve druge podatke...
> Što da radim?


Matsa, *PRVO* ti iz te firme moraju dati Izvještaj o isplaćenim dohocima, uplaćenim porezima i prirezima. Onda ga upisuješ u odgovarajuće polje ovisno o tome o čemu se radi (ugovor o djelu, autorski ugovor i sl..).

----------


## mamma san

> Moja mama je nezaposlena i ja bi je prijavila kao uzdržanog člana (šapnula mi jedna teta na poreznoj da se to može   ) tako da imam veći odbitak i veći povrat. 
> 
> E sada, mama prima dječji doplatak za mog malog brata pa me zanima jel se to smatra primanjima ili ne?


Pliska, evo sa stranica PU:
_
Uzdržavani članovi uže obitelji 

Uzdržavani članovi uže obitelji i uzdržavana djeca su fizičke osobe kojima oporezivi primici, primici na koje se ne plaća porez i drugi primici koji se ne smatraju dohotkom na godišnjoj razini ne prelaze 9.600,00 kuna.

Iznimno, pri utvrđivanju prava na osobni odbitak za uzdržavane članove uže obitelji i djecu ne uzimaju se u obzir primici prema posebnim propisima po osnovi socijalnih potpora, doplatka za djecu, primitaka za opremu novorođenog djeteta i obiteljskih mirovina (uključivo i obiteljskih invalidnina) djece nakon smrti roditelja._

Podvukla sam ti bitno.   :Wink:

----------


## matsa

> matsa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam i ja jedno pitanje. Prošle godine mi je isplaćen neki honorar od 1000 kuna i sad su me obavijestili iz te vrlo profesionalne firme da mi na to nisu platili porez.
> 
> Kako mi je rečeno da, ako predajem por. prijavu, moram prijaviti sve, tako bih  morala prijaviti i ovih 1000 kuna. Ja ne znam sad ni što da upišem ni gdje, ni kako... Apsolutno ništa. A naravno da ugovor više nemam. A ne mogu ga naći ni oni (šatro)... 
> Dakle, ja bih upisala da sam dobila 1000 kuna, ali ne znam uopće nikakve druge podatke...
> Što da radim?
> 
> ...


Hvala, no taj izvještaj nemam, jer su mi oni danas priznali da porez nisu platili. I to pismeno. Pa ću tako i priložiti poreznoj upravi taj njihov mail. I najvjerojatnije platiti ja porez. Radi se o šufterskoj firmici pa mi niš nije čudno. A kak je njima uspjelo to smuljati, nek objašnjavaju poreznoj upravi.

----------


## mamma san

Matsa, na str. 5 porezne prijave u okvir tičke 4.6., nađi rubriku u koju pripada tvoja vrsta dohotka, upiši iznos primitka i ostalog kako su oni naveli u toj svojoj potvrdi. Tamo gdje ti je iznos UPLAĆENOG poreza i prireza, upiši 0. 

Da li si tijekom godine imala ikakav drugi prihod? Plaću ili nešto?
Ukoliko nisi, nećeš ništa niti trebati plaćati, jer kad ispuniš cijeli forumular i upišeš na str. 7 sve mjesečne odbitke (ako je samo osnovni to je 12 x 1600 kn =19.200), tvoja osnovica za porez će biti 0 kuna (god. odbitak > isplaćenih primitaka).

----------


## Stijena

> matsa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam i ja jedno pitanje. Prošle godine mi je isplaćen neki honorar od 1000 kuna i sad su me obavijestili iz te vrlo profesionalne firme da mi na to nisu platili porez.
> 
> Kako mi je rečeno da, ako predajem por. prijavu, moram prijaviti sve, tako bih  morala prijaviti i ovih 1000 kuna. Ja ne znam sad ni što da upišem ni gdje, ni kako... Apsolutno ništa. A naravno da ugovor više nemam. A ne mogu ga naći ni oni (šatro)... 
> Dakle, ja bih upisala da sam dobila 1000 kuna, ali ne znam uopće nikakve druge podatke...
> Što da radim?
> 
> ...


ali već je rečeno da joj nisu platili porez, pa joj valjda niti ne namjeravaju davati potvrdu o tome............u svakom slučaju bilo bi dobro vidjeti u ugovoru što je ugovoreno - tko obračunava i plaća porez - isplatitelj ili ti, dakle je li ugovorena naknada od 1.000,00 kn brutto ili netto............ako je obvezan isplatitelj dohotka (a iskreno mislim da bi morao biti) onda su ti bili dužni obračunati i uplatiti u najmanju ruku porez i prirez (ako ne i mirovinsko) i u tom ti slučaju o tome moraju dati potvrdu. Ako to nisu učinili, bit će da su oni u prekršaju, a ne ti ako to ne prijaviš (?!?!?).
Naglašavam da je ovo moje nestručno mišljenje proizašlo iz dugogodišnje prakse sklapanja, obračunavanja i plaćanja ugovora o djelu i autorskom radu jer baš niti u jednom ugovoru nije bila ugovorena brutto naknada, nego isključivo netto i obveza obračuna i uplate poreza, prireza i doprinosa, pa u konačnici davanja potvrde o tome, bila je na strani isplatitelja.

----------


## matsa

Hvala *Stijena i MammaSan*. Kao što Stijena kaže, nemam potvrdu. Normalno sam primala plaću i znam da će ovo zvučati neozbiljno, ali kako sam se selila u novi stan, taj ugovor sam škartirala (a iz te firme mi tvrde da ga ni oni nemaju   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Čak se ni iznosa točnog ne sjećam., jer sam u međuvremenu zatvorila taj žiro. Bilo je to početkom 2007.

Ja imam pravo na velik povrat zbog stambenog kredita, pa računam na to, samo ne bih htjela da, kad neki referent upiše moj JBMG, vidi 1000 kuna, a ja to nisam prijavila, pa da moju prijavu stavi sa strane do negdje studenog 2008.

SToga su mi sad iz moje firme savjetovali da lijepo tako i napišem - nemam ugovor, nemam ništa, ali isplaćeno jest. porezi nisu plaćeni, pa kako kaže Stijena, nek gone njih, a ne mene, jer ne znam kako su tu isplatu oni uopće provukli kroz svoje knjige. Ništa mi drugo ne preostaje. Ovo mi je škola da takve ugovore ne bacam (a i da se ne petlljam s ovakvim "profesionalcima").

----------


## matsa

> Hvala *Stijena i MammaSan*. Kao što Stijena kaže, nemam potvrdu. Normalno sam primala plaću ..


htjedoh reći da sam normalno zaposlena u jednoj drugoj firmi i tijekom godine primala plaću i koristila olakšice i sve to skupa. A ovi koji su mi isplatili honorar su neki za kojih sam odradila nešto malo i kratko.

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala *Stijena i MammaSan*. Kao što Stijena kaže, nemam potvrdu.



AAAaaaaaa ne radi mi mozak. Bila sam uvjerena da sam pročitala da IMAŠ potvrdu... Sorry. 

No, ugovor o tom honoraru, ne trebaš priložiti uz prijavu, treba ti potvrda.
Dakle, inzistiraj u toj firmi da ti daju POTVRDU O isplaćenim dohocima i neka je ispune upravo onako kako su i plaćali.   :Smile:  

Ukoliko ti iz bilo kojeg razloga ne izdaju tu Potvrdu, na tvojem bih mjestu učinila isto što su ti savjetovali u firmi. Samo bih priložila izjavu u kojoj bih napisala upravo to što su ti i rekli i navela bih sve podatke koje znam o toj firmi (u najmanju ruku naziv, adresu i kontakt telefon) .

----------


## Iva M.

Da li se u PU može predati obrazac 
popunjen i isprintan sa stranice Erste banke 
ili moram kupiti original u knjižari?
Tnx.

----------


## mamma san

> Da li se u PU može predati obrazac 
> popunjen i isprintan sa stranice Erste banke 
> ili moram kupiti original u knjižari?
> Tnx.


Možeš predati i taj isprintan obrazac.

----------


## Pliska

Znači, ako sam dobro protumačila napisano, nigdje ne navedem dj.doplatak i tako mogu staviti mamu kao uzdržanog člana i pokupiti još malo poreza. Super  :D 

Hvala   :Kiss:  

Iva M. ja sam lani predala isprintanog, a i ove godine planiram.

----------


## Kere

Molim pomoć, 2007. god. ugovorila sam namjenski stambeni kredit za opremanje strana u RSŠ. Uvjeti su bili da prilažem račune i tako pravdam ugvoreni iznos, a troškovi su bili od ugradnje PVC stolarije, do nove TV i kutne garniture. Dobila sam potvrdu o uplaćenim kamatama. E sad, netko mi je rekao da mi te kamate nece priznati ako ne prilozim sve racune kojima sam dokazala namjenu (imam sve), a s druge strane u poreznu olaksicu ne ulazi kupnja namjestaja, pa mi neće priznati te kamate. Da li mogu nekako iskoristiti samo ovaj racun od PVC stolarije (piše moje ime, a nigdje se ne spominje kredit), a npr. ne dati potvrdu o uplacenim kamatama, ili dati oboje? Oprostite na duljini, nadam se da ste razumijele pitanje.

----------


## mamma san

> Molim pomoć, 2007. god. ugovorila sam namjenski stambeni kredit za opremanje strana u RSŠ. Uvjeti su bili da prilažem račune i tako pravdam ugvoreni iznos, a troškovi su bili od ugradnje PVC stolarije, do nove TV i kutne garniture. Dobila sam potvrdu o uplaćenim kamatama. E sad, netko mi je rekao da mi te kamate nece priznati ako ne prilozim sve racune kojima sam dokazala namjenu (imam sve), a s druge strane u poreznu olaksicu ne ulazi kupnja namjestaja, pa mi neće priznati te kamate. Da li mogu nekako iskoristiti samo ovaj racun od PVC stolarije (piše moje ime, a nigdje se ne spominje kredit), a npr. ne dati potvrdu o uplacenim kamatama, ili dati oboje? Oprostite na duljini, nadam se da ste razumijele pitanje.


Možeš predati račun od PVC stolarije samo AKO je na tom računu iskazan i trošak radova. Ukoliko se radi samo o trošku materijala bez troška rada, poreznici ti neće prihvatiti taj račun. 

Ukoliko ti treba račun iz RSŠ, javi se u kreditni odjel sa molbom. Oni će si iskopirati i ovjeriti kopiju, a tebi će vratiti original računa.

----------


## Kere

Hvala na odgovoru! Na računu piše montaža i ugradnja, tako da mi je to OK. Još ostaje pitanje priznatih kamata po stambenom kreditu i njegovo dokazivanje računima u koje spada i taj račun za PVC. Zna li netko da li moram prilagati sve račune što su povezani s tim kreditom i da li bi mi priznali obzirom na račune za tehniku i namještaj? 
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem.

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala na odgovoru! Na računu piše montaža i ugradnja, tako da mi je to OK. Još ostaje pitanje priznatih kamata po stambenom kreditu i njegovo dokazivanje računima u koje spada i taj račun za PVC. Zna li netko da li moram prilagati sve račune što su povezani s tim kreditom i da li bi mi priznali obzirom na račune za tehniku i namještaj? 
> Unaprijed se zahvaljujem.


Zakon o stambenoj štednji i državanom poticanju stambene štednje je malo "liberalniji" od poreznog u pogledu vrste troška koji se priznaje u stambene svrhe. Na žalost, to je jedan od klasičnih "propusta" zakonodavaca (neusklađenost u propisima). 
Tako da se bojim, da ti PU neće priznati cjelokupan kredit ako se ne radi o računima za troškove prema njihovim uputama za povećanje porezne olakšice. 

Riječima zakonodavca (citiram iz jednog njihovog mišljenja):

_"Izdaci za održavanje postojećeg stambenog prostora priznaju se poreznom obvezniku rezidentu kao dio osobnog odbitka pod uvjetom da o nastanku tih izdataka posjeduje i svojoj godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi priloži izvorne račune registriranih izvođača radova izdane za utrošeni materijal i usluge ili samo za usluge.
................

Dio osobnog odbitka za održavanje postojećeg stambenog prostora priznaje se na temelju vjerodostojnih isprava za obavljane radove  i usluge registriranih izvođača radova, koje, glase na ime i prezime poreznog obveznika koji koristi dio osobnog odbitka za tu namjenu, ako se održavanje financira vlastitim sredstvima poreznog obveznika. Ako porezni obveznik održavanje postojećeg stambenog prostora financira sredstvima namjenskog stambenog kredita, obvezan je izvornim računima registranih izvođača radova i usluga koji glase na njegovo ime i prezime dokazati iskorištenje sredstava namjenskog stambenog kredita, osim ako se održavanje financira sredstvima najenskog stambenog kredita koji je poreznom obvezniku odobren prije 1.1.2005. godine. U godini u kojoj na navedeni način dokaže u cijelosti namjenski iskorištena sredstva stambenog kredita, porezni obveznik rezident može koristiti dio osobnog odbitka za tu namjenu..................."_

Računi za tehniku i namještaj spadaju u račune za OPREMANJE stambenog prostora (po Zakonu o st. štednji), a ne u račune za održavanje stambenog prostora (tu spada sve ono što se "ugrađuje" u stambeni prostor: npr keramičarski radovi, parketarski, soboličilački, zidarski itd itd itd). Znači, u okviru računa za troškove održavanje, ovi računi za tehniku i namještaj ti se ne bi priznali.

----------


## Kere

Hvala još jedanput! Zaista je tako, evo malo sam i ja kopala, i neće mi se priznati kamate na ovaj kredit. Ali dobra stvar je da mogu iskoristiti račun za PVC stolariju. Sad moram nekako sredit da dobijemo i ja i mm račune s našim imenima na pola iznosa, da iskoristimo maximalnu olakšicu. 
Hvala!
K.

----------


## Stijena

> Da li se u PU može predati obrazac 
> popunjen i isprintan sa stranice Erste banke 
> ili moram kupiti original u knjižari?
> Tnx.


ja već par godina predajem taj i nikad mi nisu radili probleme jer im je valjda lakše čitat ako je ispunjen na računalu, jedino ga isprintam u boji da se ne vidi prevelika razlika od originala  :Grin:

----------


## lucija1976

Može li mi neko pomoći i dati linkove obrazaca za prijave poreza za prošle godine. Imam problem i moram tražiti povrat u prijašnje stanje pa mi treba taj obrazac za 2004.g , a imam par kolega kojima treba za 2003.g. i 2005.g- ( imali smo sudske tužbe i porez tek uplaćen prošle godine )  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## matsa

samo da javim da sam pročitala upravo u Jutarnjem da i danas rade područni uredi porezne uprave, do 14 sati. Vjerujem da dosta ljudi ne zna, pa ako još niste, probajte danas predati prijavu.
ja ne mogu, jer nisam ovjerila nešto kod bilježnika, koji naravno, danas ne rade...

----------


## matsa

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dalm@ prvotno napisa
> ...


meni su rekli neki poznati da prvi put kad tražiš por. olakšicu za stambene potrebe, PU traži original kup. ugovora ili presliku ovjerenu kod bilježnika. Je li to točno? Isto je pitanje i za ugovor o kreditu...

Hvala.   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Ugovori su svi u kopijama. 
Jedino su računi originali.

----------


## zvechka

Malo kasno palim, ali ako može molim i ja malo pomoći.
Kupili smo stan, prva nekretnina i meni i mužu - suvlasnici smo i to piše na kupoprodajnom ugovoru. Kupljeno na kredit koji je na mene.
E sad - možemo li oboje koristiti olakšicu s obzirom da je stan u zajedničkom vlasništvu ili samo ja s obzirom da kredit glasi na mene? Što trebamo priložiti?
Još mi nije jasno nešto. Ako iznos mojih olakšica premašuje 12000 kn, zašto moram nešto izbacivati? Konkretno samo ovo za stan iznosi preko 20000 kn.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## mamma san

> Malo kasno palim, ali ako može molim i ja malo pomoći.
> Kupili smo stan, prva nekretnina i meni i mužu - suvlasnici smo i to piše na kupoprodajnom ugovoru. Kupljeno na kredit koji je na mene.
> E sad - možemo li oboje koristiti olakšicu s obzirom da je stan u zajedničkom vlasništvu ili samo ja s obzirom da kredit glasi na mene? Što trebamo priložiti?
> Još mi nije jasno nešto. Ako iznos mojih olakšica premašuje 12000 kn, zašto moram nešto izbacivati? Konkretno samo ovo za stan iznosi preko 20000 kn.
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.


Olakšicu za stambeni kredit možeš koristiti TI, jer na tebe glasi kredit.

Što se tiče priloga, kopiram ti dio sa stranica PU:

_Vjerodostojnim ispravama za kupnju prvog stambenog prostora sredstvima namjenskog stambenog kredita osobito se smatraju:

1. PRESLIK PREDUGOVORA ODNOSNO UGOVORA O KUPNJI ZAKLJUČENOG S PRODAVATELJEM PRAVNOM ILI FIZIČKOM OSOBOM

(Isprave mogu glasiti na ime i prezime poreznog obveznika i/ili na ime i prezime njegovog bračnog druga. 
U tom slučaju, porezni obveznik obvezan je priložiti svojoj godišnjoj poreznoj prijavi izvod iz matice vjenčanih koji ne smije biti stariji od šest mjeseci.)

2. PISANA IZJAVA POREZNOG OBVEZNIKA DA ĆE SE U KUPLJENI STAMBENI PROSTOR TRAJNO USELITI (ako je stambeni prostor u izgradnji), ODNOSNO PRESLIK OSOBNE ISKAZNICE u svrhe prebivališta odnosno adrese stanovanja u kupljenom stambenom prostoru za koji se traži priznavanje dijela osobnog odbitka

3. PISANA IZJAVA POREZNOG OBVEZNIKA I NJEGOVA BRAČNOG DRUGA da u trenutku i do trenutka kupnje prvog stambenog prostora nemaju u vlasništvu i/ili suvlasništvu odnosno nisu imali u vlasništvu i/ili suvlasništvu stambeni prostor u tuzemstvu i u inozemstvu, i da se radi o kupnji prvog stambenog prostora

Uvećanje osobnog odbitka rezident može koristiti pod uvjetima da:
- u trenutku kupnje ili gradnje prvoga stambenog prostora rezident i njegov bračni drug nemaju u vlasništvu ili suvlasništvu stambeni prostor, neovisno o površini, u tuzemstvu i u inozemstvu,
- do trenutka kupnje ili gradnje prvoga stambenog prostora rezident nije stekao u vlasništvo ili suvlasništvo stambeni prostor, neovisno o površini, u tuzemstvu i u inozemstvu,
- do trenutka kupnje ili gradnje prvoga stambenog prostora, a nakon sklapanja bračne zajednice, rezident i/ili njegov bračni drug nisu stekli u vlasništvo ili suvlasništvo stambeni prostor, neovisno o površini, u tuzemstvu i u inozemstvu.

4. PRESLIK UGOVORA O NAMJENSKOM STAMBENOM KREDITU 

(Isprava obvezno glasi na ime i prezime poreznog obveznika koji koristi dio osobnog odbitka za kupnju prvog stambenog prostora.)

5. POTVRDA KREDITORA O PLAĆENIM KAMATAMA PO NAMJENSKOM STAMBENOM KREDITU U POREZNOM RAZDOBLJU 

(Isprava obvezno glasi na ime i prezime poreznog obveznika koji koristi dio osobnog odbitka za kupnju prvog stambenog prostora.)


Izjave ne moraju biti ovjerene kod javnog bilježnika._


I na kraju, ne moraš ti izbaciti višak računa iz porezne, izbacit će oni. Samo vodi računa o tome da ne pišeš više od 12.000 kn na prvu stranu odnosno da ti zbroj uvećanja na prvoj strani i plaćenih premija sa druge strane ne prijeđe 12.000 kn.

I još nešto, ako su ti plaćene kamate i računi već 12.000 i više, nemoj prilagadit plaćene premije životnog osiguranja (ako ih imaš), jer će ti prvo njih uzeti u obzir kod uvećanja osobnog odbitka.
.

----------


## sunflowers

Evo me malo opet. Dakle, svoju sam prijavu poslala  :D , ali s muževom i dalje imam problem. Naime, bez obzira upisala li mu ja olaksicu za drugo djete od svibnja (tada je Nikola rođen, a u karticu je upisan tek od kolovoza) ispada da on mora vratiti drzavi nekih sedamdesetak kuna. Inace, na placi je i automatski mu skidaju sve poreze... Kako je to moguće? Radim li nešto krivo ili piši kući propalo...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Stijena

Ako je netko imao dileme vezano za olakšicu za stambeni kredit, pojednostavljeno to zvuči ovako - ja svake godine uz prijavu pošaljem:

1. potvrdu poslodavca o uplaćenim doprinosima, porezu, prirezu
2. potvrdu banke o plaćenim kamatama
3. kopiju kupopordajnog ugovora za stan
4. kopiju ugovora o namjenskom stambenom kreditu
5. kopiju osobne iskaznice da se vdi da sam prijavila prebivalište na navedenoj adresi
6. gore navedene izjave da nemam u vlasnštvu drugu adekvatnu nakretninu

i svaki put mi je uredno zaprime i vrate preplaćeni porez bez problema.
S tim da ko što netko već reče - potvrde idu u originalu, a ugovori naravno u kopiji.

----------


## mamma san

> Evo me malo opet. Dakle, svoju sam prijavu poslala  :D , ali s muževom i dalje imam problem. Naime, bez obzira upisala li mu ja olaksicu za drugo djete od svibnja (tada je Nikola rođen, a u karticu je upisan tek od kolovoza) ispada da on mora vratiti drzavi nekih sedamdesetak kuna. Inace, na placi je i automatski mu skidaju sve poreze... Kako je to moguće? Radim li nešto krivo ili piši kući propalo...


Draga, od kud mi to znamo?  :/ 

Provjeri još jedanput sve upisane stope osobnog odbitka po mjesecima na str. 6. Provjeri upisane iznose sa potvrda. I da li imaš još neke račune koji ti povećavaju osobni odbitak....jednostavno provjeri. 
Ili daj muževu prijavu nekom na provjeru. Možda jednostavno radiš uvijek istu grešku..a možda ne.  :/

----------


## Rozi

pliz help, ako netko ima slično iskustvo: ja sam nositelj kredita i to stambenog, ali ne za kupnju nekretnine, već za adaptaciju. dodatno je to da nam je novac isplaćen na račun, a nije potrebno banci prilagati račune (nije tako velik iznos kredita, pa je to moguće).
naravno dok sam na porodiljnom koristim moratorij i u 2007. smo uplatili samo 2 rate kredita.

imam li pravo u tom slučaju tražiti neki povrat poreza? punoo hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

> pliz help, ako netko ima slično iskustvo: ja sam nositelj kredita i to stambenog, ali ne za kupnju nekretnine, već za adaptaciju. dodatno je to da nam je novac isplaćen na račun, a nije potrebno banci prilagati račune (nije tako velik iznos kredita, pa je to moguće).
> naravno dok sam na porodiljnom koristim moratorij i u 2007. smo uplatili samo 2 rate kredita.
> 
> imam li pravo u tom slučaju tražiti neki povrat poreza? punoo hvala


Ako nemaš dokaze da si taj kredit iskoristila u baš te svrhe, a dokazi su računi( kako je navedeno par postova više), neće ti priznati kamate po kreditu za adaptaciju.

----------


## matsa

evo ja bila danas predala poreznu prijavu. *Mamma San i Stijena*, za onaj honorar na koji nije uplaćen porez referentica mi savjetovala da ga prijavim sljedeće godine kad ovi uplate. 

No ja imam jedno pitanje - ja sam stekla prvu nekretninu sredinom godine- onu za koju tražim povrat, a udala sam se 8.12. I referentica me pitala imam li izjavu potpisanu od supruga da on nema nekretninu - ja sam rekla da nemam, prvo zato što je brak sklopljen kasnije od kupnje, a drugo zato što on ima nekretninu. Ona je nešto klimala glavom, slijegala ramenima, ali mi nije rekla hoće li oni to sad priznati ili ne. 
Eh, sad. Ako oni meni ne priznaju uvećanje olakšice zato što moj muž za kojeg sam se udala krajem godine ima stan, da li da ja sad do 29. predam naknadno još stvari na koje bih mogla ostvariti olakšicu (životno osiguranje i računi od doktora) - pa da bar to dobijem?

Puno hvala na savjetu.  :Smile:

----------


## Tonja_1

iz svega pročitanog sam zaključila da na prijavi poreza mogu dijete pisati na muža iako je na mojoj poreznoj kartici prijavljen. u tom slučaju ja moram platiti porez. točno? isplati nam se jer sam ja do kraja rujan bila na porodiljnom. za dvije plaće u 2007 poslodavac mi je računao odbitak 1.600  :?  tek na zadnjoj plaći imam 2.400, znači samo tu ću plaćati.

jesam dobro shvatila?

----------


## mamma san

> iz svega pročitanog sam zaključila da na prijavi poreza mogu dijete pisati na muža iako je na mojoj poreznoj kartici prijavljen. u tom slučaju ja moram platiti porez. točno? isplati nam se jer sam ja do kraja rujan bila na porodiljnom. za dvije plaće u 2007 poslodavac mi je računao odbitak 1.600  :?  tek na zadnjoj plaći imam 2.400, znači samo tu ću plaćati.
> 
> jesam dobro shvatila?


Tonja_1, ti možeš dijete za prošlu godinu "maknuti" sa sebe na muža, upravo zbog tog porodiljnog.

Na prvoj strani PP nemoj navoditi dijete (kao uvećani porezni odbitak) neka ga upiše muž. 
Neovisno o tome što su ti u firmi prilikom obračuna plaće uvećali tvoj osobni odbitak, ti ga nemoj uvećavati za 12 mjesec.
Znači, na strani 6 gdje se upisuje porezni odbitak za sve mjesece unesi stopu 1,0, tako ćeš imati samo svoj odbitak u visini 12 x 1600 kn.
Kroz obračun će se izgladiti taj 12 mjesec. Muž neka koristi uvećani odbitak za dijete (1,5) za sve mjesece.

----------


## Rozi

> ...a dokazi su računi...


je li pod te račune spada kupnja materijala za uređenje kuće (npr. neki kameni opločnici) ili samo dolazi u obzir račun za obrtničke radove pri postavljanju tih opločnika?

----------


## Elly

Mene takodjer nesto zanima - OK, bit ce za slijedecu poreznu prijavu, ali kad smo vec u tom filmu... 

Ako radim adaptaciju kuce po sistemu "kljuc u ruke", znaci jedna gradjevinska tvrtka ce mi sve obaviti i sve ce biti na jednom racunu, postoji li i za to kakva porezna olaksica?
Vidjela sam sad u poreznoj prijavi rubriku za stanovanja, pretpostavljam da je to za podstanare koji placaju stanarinu, ali da li se i adaptacija kuce (mjesta stanovanja na kojemu si prijavljen) moze tu upisati kao porezna olaksica?

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...a dokazi su računi...
> 
> 
> je li pod te račune spada kupnja materijala za uređenje kuće (npr. neki kameni opločnici) ili samo dolazi u obzir račun za obrtničke radove pri postavljanju tih opločnika?


Dolaze u obzir računi za pružene usluge ili računi u kojima je evidentirana usluga i materijal.

Samo računi za kupljeni materijal, PU ne priznaje.

----------


## mamma san

> Mene takodjer nesto zanima - OK, bit ce za slijedecu poreznu prijavu, ali kad smo vec u tom filmu... 
> 
> *Ako radim adaptaciju kuce po sistemu "kljuc u ruke", znaci jedna gradjevinska tvrtka ce mi sve obaviti i sve ce biti na jednom racunu, postoji li i za to kakva porezna olaksica?*
> Vidjela sam sad u poreznoj prijavi rubriku za stanovanja, pretpostavljam da je to za podstanare koji placaju stanarinu, ali da li se i adaptacija kuce (mjesta stanovanja na kojemu si prijavljen) moze tu upisati kao porezna olaksica?


DA.

----------


## Elly

Mamma San, hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## Rozi

hvala mamma san   :Kiss:  , provjerila ja u međuvremenu i na poreznoj (napokon se netko javio na onaj broj telefona, očito im je već gužva).

koliko sam shvatila sve upisujemo pod 3.3 stambene potrebe, pa se iz računa, potvrda i ostalog vidi o čemu se radi.

s obzirom da imam onaj elektronski Erste obrazac, kada upišem iznose računa u tu kućicu (a oni prelaze 12.000 kn), vidim da obrazac u odbitak samo upiše 12.000 kn - to je pretpostavljam točno jer i možemo koristiti samo 12.000 kn. je li tako?

----------


## Stijena

> hvala mamma san   , provjerila ja u međuvremenu i na poreznoj (napokon se netko javio na onaj broj telefona, očito im je već gužva).
> 
> koliko sam shvatila sve upisujemo pod 3.3 stambene potrebe, pa se iz računa, potvrda i ostalog vidi o čemu se radi.
> 
> s obzirom da imam onaj elektronski Erste obrazac, kada upišem iznose računa u tu kućicu (a oni prelaze 12.000 kn), vidim da obrazac u odbitak samo upiše 12.000 kn - to je pretpostavljam točno jer i možemo koristiti samo 12.000 kn. je li tako?


ja sam isto prošle godine upisala ukupni iznos po potvrdi od banke jer mi je bilo logično da se iznosi moraju slagati (iako mi je na kraju izračunato samo sa 12.000,00 kn) i referentica mi je vratila i rekla da moram upisati najviše 12.000,00 kn, tako da sam ove godine upisala samo 12.000,00 iako mi je potvrda na više od 19.000,00 kn.

----------


## Tonja_1

mamma san, hvala!
prebacila sam dijete sa svoje na muževu prijavu i šokirana razlikom povrata ! u našu korist naravno...

----------


## Amalthea

> sunflowers prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo me malo opet. Dakle, svoju sam prijavu poslala  :D , ali s muževom i dalje imam problem. Naime, bez obzira upisala li mu ja olaksicu za drugo djete od svibnja (tada je Nikola rođen, a u karticu je upisan tek od kolovoza) ispada da on mora vratiti drzavi nekih sedamdesetak kuna. Inace, na placi je i automatski mu skidaju sve poreze... Kako je to moguće? Radim li nešto krivo ili piši kući propalo...  
> 
> 
> Draga, od kud mi to znamo?  :/ 
> 
> Provjeri još jedanput sve upisane stope osobnog odbitka po mjesecima na str. 6. Provjeri upisane iznose sa potvrda. I da li imaš još neke račune koji ti povećavaju osobni odbitak....jednostavno provjeri. 
> Ili daj muževu prijavu nekom na provjeru. Možda jednostavno radiš uvijek istu grešku..a možda ne.  :/


I ja moram doplatiti sedamdesetak kuna poreza, budući da sam radila kod dva poslodavca - kad se sve zbrojilo, osnovica za porez 25% je postala malo veća i - eto.

A baš sam očekivala povrat oko 100€ na temelju životnog osiguranja, kad ono -   :Rolling Eyes:  

No, dobro je. Da nemam životno, platila bih skoro 800 kn.  :/

----------


## babyblue

Treba li uz prijavu poslati rodne, vjencane i ostale listove? Prosle godine smo sve to slali, u ovih godinu dana se nista nije bitno promjenilo po tom pitanju. Je l' trebam ja to opet printati i slati?

----------


## Moover

> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).


Original rodni list, original uvjerenje o JMBG i original potvrda o prebivalištu? Ili mogu kopije?

----------


## mamma san

> božana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).
> 
> 
> Original rodni list, original uvjerenje o JMBG i original potvrda o prebivalištu? Ili mogu kopije?


kopije.   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

fala....

p.s. faking printer mi ne radi...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mamma san

> fala....
> 
> p.s. faking printer mi ne radi...


koji? na poslu ili doma?

----------


## ivonna

svatsa se tu zanimljivog nadje  :Smile: 

ovako, imam i ja jedno pitanje, mislim da vec znam odgovor al ko pita ...mozda mu se i isplati

MM je pola prosle godine radio izvan RH (za svog poslodavca, jedno nase ministarstvo). dobivao je dvije razlicite platne liste svakog mjeseca (jednu za placu koja mu je tekla za radno mjesto koje ga je cekalo - iz nje se vidi dio doprinosa, i jos jedna platna lista na kojoj je bila placa za taj "rad u inozemstvu"..i na njoj se isto vide doprinosi)
Na PK kartici je to sve objedinjeno

E,sad pitanje.
Ima li pravo navesti placu koju je zaradio dok je bio vani kao prihod od rada u inozemstvu?

----------


## babyblue

Dajte ljudi, please... Nije mi bas svejedno ponovno sakupljati svu tu papirologiju. Djeca i ja smo uzdrzavani clanovi vec drugu godinu. Mora li MM u svojoj poreznoj prijavi opet papirima dokazivati srodstvo ili oni to slucajno imaju vec negdje zabiljezeno kao dokazano?

----------


## mamma san

> *Na PK kartici je to sve objedinjeno*
> 
> E,sad pitanje.
> Ima li pravo navesti placu koju je zaradio dok je bio vani kao prihod od rada u inozemstvu?


Ako pod PK misliš na obrazac IP u kojem su navedene isplaćene plaće i uplaćeni porezi i prirezi, onda nema što drugo navoditi. 
Odgovorila si sama na svoje pitanje.   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

> Dajte ljudi, please... Nije mi bas svejedno ponovno sakupljati svu tu papirologiju. Djeca i ja smo uzdrzavani clanovi vec drugu godinu. Mora li MM u svojoj poreznoj prijavi opet papirima dokazivati srodstvo ili oni to slucajno imaju vec negdje zabiljezeno kao dokazano?


Ako TM ima navedeno tebe i djecu u svojoj PK kartici kao uvećanje vlastitog osobnog odbitka, mislim da ne treba ništa prilagati.   :Smile:  

Da vas nema evidentirane na PK kartici, trebao bi priložiti sve potrebne dokumente.

----------


## Moover

> koji? na poslu ili doma?


Ma doma... na poslu se takve stvari ne smiju dogodit (da nešto šteka)...   :Grin:

----------


## Angel

moze pomoc i ovdje   :Unsure:  

MM je u 2007. godini otkupio svoju policu zivotnog osiguranja i od osiguravajuce kuce je dobio potvrdu o isplacenom dohotku, uplacenom porezu po odbitku i prirezu za 2007. godinu. 
je li i to potrebno navesti u poreznoj prijavi? ako prijavi, razlika je nekih 500 kn na njegovu stetu.
hvala.

----------


## Dia

imam hitno pitanje, a nemam vremena sve citati

ja sam nezaposlena, imam zdrastveno preko hzzo-a, prijavljena na burzu rada, ja i md nismo vjencani, zivimo na istoj adresi (u vanbracnoj zajednici)

pitanje glasi, ima li on mene pravo prijaviti kao poreznu olaksicu posto nismo u braku? ako da, kakva je papirologija potrebna
tnx

----------


## mamma san

> moze pomoc i ovdje   
> 
> MM je u 2007. godini otkupio svoju policu zivotnog osiguranja i od osiguravajuce kuce je dobio potvrdu o isplacenom dohotku, uplacenom porezu po odbitku i prirezu za 2007. godinu. 
> je li i to potrebno navesti u poreznoj prijavi? ako prijavi, razlika je nekih 500 kn na njegovu stetu.
> hvala.


Da. U okviru točke 4.5. Porezne prijave.

----------


## mamma san

> imam hitno pitanje, a nemam vremena sve citati
> 
> ja sam nezaposlena, imam zdrastveno preko hzzo-a, prijavljena na burzu rada, ja i md nismo vjencani, zivimo na istoj adresi (u vanbracnoj zajednici)
> 
> pitanje glasi, ima li on mene pravo prijaviti kao poreznu olaksicu posto nismo u braku? ako da, kakva je papirologija potrebna
> tnx


Evo ti dio iz Zakona o porezu na dohodak:

_"Drugim uzdržavanim članovima uže obitelji u smislu stavka 2. ovoga članka smatraju se bračni drug poreznog obveznika, roditelji poreznog obveznika i roditelji njegovoga bračnog druga, preci i potomci u izravnoj liniji, maćehe odnosno očusi koje punoljetno pastorče uzdržava, bivši bračni drugovi za koje porezni obveznik plaća alimentaciju i punoljetne osobe kojima je porezni obveznik imenovan skrbnikom prema posebnom zakonu."_ 

Ovdje se ne spominje izvanbračna zajednica, ali ne škodi nazvati i pitati. Ja mislim da te ne može prijaviti radi uvećanja osobnog odbitka.

----------


## saska7

> božana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> naravno da ima, kad bude pisao poreznu prijavu upisat će dijete od mjeseca u kojem je rođen i od tada mu se podiže faktor olakšice. treba priložiti rodni list i dokument iz kojeg je vidljiv JMBG (tako je bilo u našem slučaju).
> 
> 
> kaže moj suprug da su ga još tražili i potvrdu o prebivalištu (njegovu i djetetovu)


koliko moraju biti stari ti papiri?
ja imam sve to, ali nije mladje od 6mj...ima li netko hitno info?
tnx

----------


## mamma san

> božana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  božana prvotno napisa
> ...


ne znam...ajd nazovi u PU.

----------


## saska7

ni policijska uprava ni porezna nisu bas ziher koliko to mora biti staro   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ako oni ne znaju tko bi to mogao znati?!?!

ma predat cu papire ovak, pa ako nesto treba promijeniti cu pitati u 6mj  :Wink: 
obicno to pali, kao provjeris jel sve gotovo pa ti kazu da trebas jos to i to i to...

----------


## Stijena

ja se ne sjećam da smo mi vadili bilo kakve nove potvrde ili rodni list kad je MM prvi put predavao prijavu na kojoj je imao prijavljeno dijete. 
Dali smo kopije svega onoga što smo dobili kad smo mu prvi put vadili papire i prošlo je bez problema :/

----------


## Dia

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam hitno pitanje, a nemam vremena sve citati
> 
> ja sam nezaposlena, imam zdrastveno preko hzzo-a, prijavljena na burzu rada, ja i md nismo vjencani, zivimo na istoj adresi (u vanbracnoj zajednici)
> 
> pitanje glasi, ima li on mene pravo prijaviti kao poreznu olaksicu posto nismo u braku? ako da, kakva je papirologija potrebna
> tnx
> ...


hvala, navodno nam treba ovjera kod javnog biljeznika da zivimo u vanbracnoj zajednici  :/ 
budem nazvala pa pitala

----------


## Moover

jel prijava još samo danas ili može i sutra?

----------


## Juroslav

do zadnjeg dana veljače uključivo, tj. ove godine do 29. veljače u 23 sata 59 minuta i 59 sekundi

----------


## Iva M.

Jel mi za korištenje olakšice za kamate po stmbenom kreditu dovoljna
samo potvrda od banke o uplaćenim kamatama?
Navodno sam čula da treba i kupoprodajni ugovor i ugovor o kreditu,
a ja od selidbe ne mogu pronaći svoje ugovore  :Embarassed:   :/

----------


## coccinella

Iva, da treba ti sve ovo što si nabrojila + vlasnički list + izjava da ti je to prva nekretnina u vlasništvu.

----------


## Stijena

> Jel mi za korištenje olakšice za kamate po stmbenom kreditu dovoljna
> samo potvrda od banke o uplaćenim kamatama?
> Navodno sam čula da treba i kupoprodajni ugovor i ugovor o kreditu,
> a ja od selidbe ne mogu pronaći svoje ugovore   :/


prolistaj malo ovaj topic, već se puno pisalo i nabrajalo o tome....ali ugovori su obvezni

----------


## lucija1976

U istom tonu da pitam jer mi nešto nije jasno. Navodno se kamata na stambeni kredit ako je podignut na ime jednog supružnika, a stan na drugog ( vlasništvo) može koristiti na ime ovog drugog koji je vlasnik.Zna li tko išta o tome?????
Naime ja imam stambeni kredit za koji imam dvije potvrde ( jedan je za učešće i drugi veći za kupnju stana preko POS-a no oba glase za stambene potvrde i nema problema oko toga  )za ovaj manji suprug je sudužnik no potvrde su za oba jasno na moje ime e sad kako sam do sada koristila olakšice na kamate od kredita ,a ove godine čujem da bi se mogao jedan kredit koristiti kao olakšica i na ime bračnog druga ??

----------


## Ria

U 2007. radila sam 2,5 mjeseca (travanj, svibanj i pola lipnja, a do tad sam bila na porodiljnom) 8 sati i dobila punu plaću. Nakon toga prešla sam na njegu djeteta tj. na teret CZZS-a.
U studenom sam opet počela raditi ali na 4 sata, dakle pola plaće od firme, pola preko CZZS-a.
E sad me samo zanima dali neka od vas zna trebam li osim IP-a predavat nekakve potvrde od CZZS-a ili HZZO-a?

----------


## Ria

> U 2007. radila sam 2,5 mjeseca (travanj, svibanj i pola lipnja, a do tad sam bila na porodiljnom) 8 sati i dobila punu plaću. Nakon toga prešla sam na njegu djeteta tj. na teret CZZS-a.
> U studenom sam opet počela raditi ali na 4 sata, dakle pola plaće od firme, pola preko CZZS-a.
> E sad me samo zanima dali neka od vas zna trebam li osim IP-a predavat nekakve potvrde od CZZS-a ili HZZO-a?


I ako znate koliko onda iznosi osoni odbitak za mjesece koje sam provela na teretu CZZS-a, odnosno da li ga imam samo za mjesece u kojima sam radila ili?

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U 2007. radila sam 2,5 mjeseca (travanj, svibanj i pola lipnja, a do tad sam bila na porodiljnom) 8 sati i dobila punu plaću. Nakon toga prešla sam na njegu djeteta tj. na teret CZZS-a.
> U studenom sam opet počela raditi ali na 4 sata, dakle pola plaće od firme, pola preko CZZS-a.
> E sad me samo zanima dali neka od vas zna trebam li osim IP-a predavat nekakve potvrde od CZZS-a ili HZZO-a?
> 
> 
> I ako znate koliko onda iznosi osoni odbitak za mjesece koje sam provela na teretu CZZS-a, odnosno da li ga imam samo za mjesece u kojima sam radila ili?


Opet ja  :Grin:  

Evo, pretpostavila sam po nekoj logici da za te mjesece nemam osobni odbitak jer ono što dobijem od CZZS-a nije prihod od rada niti je to vrijeme provedeno na bolovanju, dakle nije uplaćivan porez niti je uplaćivano mirovinsko.
Ako netko zna da je drugačije neka me ispravi.

----------


## mamma san

Ria, osobni odbitak IMAŠ UVIJEK ZA SVE MJESECE U GODINI radila ili neradila. Osnovni osobni odbitak iznosi 1600 kuna. Ako još imaš dijete na sebi ono se uvećava.

Što se tiče potvrde od CZZS,...stvarno ne znam. Nazovi ih.   :/ 

Ukoliko će ti oni priložiti koju potvrdu o isplaćenim primanjima i uplaćenim porezima i prirezima, onda će to ići u poreznu prijavu skup sa IP obrascem firme u kojoj radiš.

----------


## Stijena

> U istom tonu da pitam jer mi nešto nije jasno. Navodno se kamata na stambeni kredit ako je podignut na ime jednog supružnika, a stan na drugog ( vlasništvo) može koristiti na ime ovog drugog koji je vlasnik.Zna li tko išta o tome?????
> Naime ja imam stambeni kredit za koji imam dvije potvrde ( jedan je za učešće i drugi veći za kupnju stana preko POS-a no oba glase za stambene potvrde i nema problema oko toga  )za ovaj manji suprug je sudužnik no potvrde su za oba jasno na moje ime e sad kako sam do sada koristila olakšice na kamate od kredita ,a ove godine čujem da bi se mogao jedan kredit koristiti kao olakšica i na ime bračnog druga ??


Ja sam još prve godine kad su to uveli zvala poreznu jer je bilo rečeno čak i da će jedan supružnik moći koristiti olakšicu do 12.000,00 kn, a drugi onaj ostatak (koji kod nas uopće nije zanemariv), međutim izričito su mi rekli da olakšicu može koristiti isključivo korisnik kredita na kojeg glasi potvrda!
ali opet........to su mi rekli tada (prije 4 g.) i tamo, a znamo svi kako porezne uprave diskreciono provode propise.....najbolje pitati u PU gdje predaješ prijavu.

----------


## mamma san

> lucija1976 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U istom tonu da pitam jer mi nešto nije jasno. Navodno se kamata na stambeni kredit ako je podignut na ime jednog supružnika, a stan na drugog ( vlasništvo) može koristiti na ime ovog drugog koji je vlasnik.Zna li tko išta o tome?????
> Naime ja imam stambeni kredit za koji imam dvije potvrde ( jedan je za učešće i drugi veći za kupnju stana preko POS-a no oba glase za stambene potvrde i nema problema oko toga  )za ovaj manji suprug je sudužnik no potvrde su za oba jasno na moje ime e sad kako sam do sada koristila olakšice na kamate od kredita ,a ove godine čujem da bi se mogao jedan kredit koristiti kao olakšica i na ime bračnog druga ??
> 
> 
> Ja sam još prve godine kad su to uveli zvala poreznu jer je bilo rečeno čak i da će jedan supružnik moći koristiti olakšicu do 12.000,00 kn, a drugi onaj ostatak (koji kod nas uopće nije zanemariv), međutim izričito su mi rekli da olakšicu može koristiti isključivo korisnik kredita na kojeg glasi potvrda!
> ali opet........to su mi rekli tada (prije 4 g.) i tamo, a znamo svi kako porezne uprave diskreciono provode propise.....najbolje pitati u PU gdje predaješ prijavu.


Ja imam ISTU informaciju kao i Stijena. 

Korisnik oakšice po pitanju stambenog kredita je isključivo onaj na koga kredit i glasi. 

E sad..da li ima varijanta pa da se istovremeno iskoriste ove olakšice na način da:

1. suprug iskoristi stambenu olakšicu po pitanju ugovora o kupnji nekretnine (jer je ugovor o kupnji na njega)

2. a ti po pitanju plaćenih kamata (jer je kredit na tebe)

ne znam...nisam sigurna. Pitaj. I javi.   :Wink:

----------


## matsa

ne znam je li to povezano s vašim slučajevima, ali nama su rekli da ni jedan  ni drugi nećemo dobiti povrat. Oboje smo naime ove godine (prije sklapanja braka) stekli prvu nekretninu. U brak smo ušli kao vlasnici nekretnina i zbog toga što ima moj muž, ja ne mogu dobiti ništa, a on zbog toga što imam ja   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... Rekli su nam - da ste se vjenčali ranije, onda bi barem jedan dobio povrat. Ovako nijedan...

----------


## Plusic

da ozivim ovu temu jer neznam gdje drugdje pitati za pomoc...
ja sam na komplikacijama od 01.09.2007 - 28.02.2008 a od 29.02.2008 na porodiljnom iducih godinu dana...
pitala sam u firmi - pravo na regres nemam jer nemam godisnji odmor, a bozicnica koja ce biti isplacena ce ici u iznosu od cca 2000kn ( to je onaj dio koji je neoporeziv) tako da cijelu godinu necu imati uplacen nikakav porez...

sto da radim sa racunima od ginekologa (cca2000kn) i racunom privatnog rodilista?
kako da ostvarim pravo povrata poreza na te iznose?
Da je moguce preko firme platiti rodiliste i na taj nacin ostvariti povrat?

radi se o velikim iznosima i htjela bi naci nacin kako ih povratiti....

jel mi moze netko pomoci?

Hvala

----------


## lucija1976

> Korisnik oakšice po pitanju stambenog kredita je isključivo onaj na koga kredit i glasi. 
> 
> E sad..da li ima varijanta pa da se istovremeno iskoriste ove olakšice na način da:
> 
> 1. suprug iskoristi stambenu olakšicu po pitanju ugovora o kupnji nekretnine (jer je ugovor o kupnji na njega)
> 
> 2. a ti po pitanju plaćenih kamata (jer je kredit na tebe)
> 
> ne znam...nisam sigurna. Pitaj. I javi.



Kako može iskoristiti stambenu olakšicu po pitanju ugovora o kupnji nekretnine ???? Nisam baš razumjela, a kod nas je slučaj da smo oboje navedeni na ugovoru o kupnji samo kod kredita sam ja korisnik kredita a on sudužnik.
Pitala sam ja na više strana i pravog odgovora nisam dobila i ispada kao i kod drugi "škakljivi " pitanja da se radi po principu app ( ako prođe, prođe) Mada mi osobno nije jasno kako je kolega kojeg sam spomenula kao vlasnik stana - prvokup mogao koristiti potvrdu o kamatama za stambeni kredit na ime supruge što tvrdi da je,a nema načina da to provjerim :?  :?  :?

----------


## mamma san

Iskreno, ne znam ti odgovoriti. Možda se u slučaju tvog kolege jednostavno radi o greški poreznika...a možda ne.  :/

----------


## Stijena

> Kako može iskoristiti stambenu olakšicu po pitanju ugovora o kupnji nekretnine ???? Nisam baš razumjela, a kod nas je slučaj da smo *oboje navedeni na ugovoru o kupnji samo kod kredita sam ja korisnik kredita a on sudužnik.*Pitala sam ja na više strana i pravog odgovora nisam dobila i ispada kao i kod drugi "škakljivi " pitanja da se radi po principu app ( ako prođe, prođe) Mada mi osobno nije jasno kako je kolega kojeg sam spomenula kao vlasnik stana - prvokup mogao koristiti potvrdu o kamatama za stambeni kredit na ime supruge što tvrdi da je,a nema načina da to provjerim :?  :?  :?


kod nas je identična situacija i olakšicu već pet godina koristim isključivo ja, jer prve godine kad sam prijavljivala sam prevrnula nebo, zemlju i čitavu PU i rečeno mi je da olakšicu, ko što sam već rekla, može koristiti isključivo korisnik kredita koji u konačnici i dobiva potvrdu od banke, ali MM i dalje svake godine mora davati izjavu da nema druge nekretnine u vlasništvu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

